# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Osterwitz und andere Witze

## schiene

Warum ist der Osterhase das ärmste Tier der Welt?
Er trägt den Schwanz hinten muss seine Eier verstecken und darf nur einmal im Jahr kommen. 
mfG schiene

----------


## Enrico

Lol, ich mach gleich aus dem Thread nen normalen Witze Thread, aber erst erzähl ich meinen, bevor ich den vergesse:

Gehen 2 Zahnstocher durch den Wald. Auf einmal kommt nen Igel vorbei. Sacht der eine Zahnstocher zum anderen "gugg mal, hier fährt sogar nen Buss!".

----------


## schiene

> Lol, ich mach gleich aus dem Thread nen normalen Witze Thread, aber erst erzähl ich meinen, bevor ich den vergesse:
> 
> Gehen 2 Zahnstocher durch den Wald. Auf einmal kommt nen Igel vorbei. Sacht der eine Zahnstocher zum anderen "gugg mal, hier fährt sogar nen Buss!".


@Enrico
Aber der Witz ist doch jugendfrei,darf man denn solche Witze hier erzählen  ::  
Wird hier nicht eine Minderheit lächerlich gemacht....paß nur auf das du keine Klage von den Igeln bekommst.Das Antidiskriminierungsgesetz macht ja nun alles möglich :aetsch:

----------


## Enrico

Dann waren die Zahnstocher halt gerade beim Tächtelmächtel als der Igel vorbei kam. Besser?  :cool:

----------


## schiene

Jo,schon viel besser  :Kiss:

----------

Wie bekommt man ganz schnell bunte Eier ?

René

----------


## schiene

Ärger mal deine Frau-Freundin richtig :aetsch:

----------

Man nehme 2 Ziegelsteine ......

René

----------


## Erich

> Man nehme 2 Ziegelsteine ......


Aua - das kann ganz schön wehtun, wenn man nicht aufpasst und beim zuschlagen mit dem Finger dazwischenkommt  :cool:

----------


## schiene



----------


## AlexSomporn

Hallo Leute,
also hier einer meiner Witze. Wie schön erwähnt nix gegen Schwule!

Geht ein Schwuler in die Metzgerei: Ich hätte gerne eine Haaartwurst!
Mein der Metzger: Am Stück oder in Scheiben?
Schwuler: Ja denkst du vielleicht mein Arschloch ist ein Sparschwein?  :aetsch: 

Gruß Alex

----------


## schiene

:super: gleich einem Kollegen welcher vom anderen Ufer ist erzählt.Reaktion von diesem...  ::

----------


## AlexSomporn

Hallo Leute, 
jetzt mal einen zum Eheleben! 

Nun, da bei Familie X schon lange nix mehr im Bett läuft, beschließt die Frau aktiv zu werden und sagt ihrem Ehemann:
Du Schatzi - mein Frauenarzt macht jetzt auch Hausbesuche!
Der Ehemann schon genervt das er wohl jetzt noch mehr für die Arztbesuche zahlen muss antwortet mit einem gezwungenen: ah ja, ist gut mein Schatz!
Also der vielbeschäftigte Ehemann nun mal früher von der Arbeit nach hause kam, hat er doch glatt den Frauenarzt und seine Ehefrau im Bett erwischt! Erzürnt fragt er den Frauenarzt: Was machen sie hier mit meiner Frau?
Der Frauenarzt ganz cool: Fieber messen!
Darauf der Ehemann: Nun gut, aber wehe wenn sie das Thermometer herausziehen und es sind keine Striche drauf - aber dann setzt es was!!  :aetsch: 

Gruß Alex

----------


## AlexSomporn

Hallo Leute,

hier was für ein lächeln im Gesicht!  :verliebt: 

Die Tochter kommt heulend zu Mutter und sagt: Ich will die Scheidung von meinem Mann - ich halte das einfach nicht mehr länger aus!
Die Mutter: Was hast du denn mein Kind - erzähl mal!
Die Tochter: Nun als ich mit Manfred zusammen kam war ich richtig stolz auf meine Figur und meine Rosette war gerade mal so groß wie ein 2 Cent Stück! Jetzt da wir schon über zwei Jahre zusammen sind und er es immer nur von hinten machen will, ist sie schon so groß wie ein 2 Euro Stück.
Darauf die Mutter: Aber mein Kind, wegen 1,98 Euro willst du alles hinwerfen?  :super: 

Gruß Alexander

----------

Die Ehefrau vom vertriebenen Ex-Premierminister wird als Spitzenkanditatin für den Parteivorsitz der TRT gehandelt.


Ein Witz ? ....nööö ...diesmal nicht.

----------

"Na, hattest du auf deiner Thailandtour Schwierigkeiten mit deinem neuen Sprachcomputer?" - "Ich nicht, aber die Thais..."

----------

Der Schweizer Theo Heiniger fährt im Urlaub nach Amerika. Dort angekommen mietet er sich gleich einen schnittigen Chrylser und flitzt los. Auf dem Highway angekommen tritt er so richtig aufs Gas. Doch plötzlich ertönt von hinten das Horn eines Polizeiwagens. Er hält am rechten Strassenrand an und wartet unsicher auf den Beamten, der gerade aussteigt. Ein 1.90m grosser, muskelbepackter, afro-amerikanischer Polizist tritt an sein Seitenfenster. "Ey man, you were driving too fast! What's you name, man?". Darauf antwortet jener schüchtern: "Äh...Hei..niger"

----------

Hans kommt vom Thailandurlaub zurück.
Fragt ihn in Frankfurt der Zollbeamte: "Kaffee? Tee? Zigaretten? Schnaps?"
Darauf Hans: "Danke, kein Bedarf mehr - alles schon im Gepäck."

----------


## Erich

> fragt er den Frauenarzt: Was machen sie hier mit meiner Frau? 
> Der Frauenarzt ganz cool: Fieber messen!


ich dacht schon, ne Peniszillinbehandlung  ::

----------


## Erich

> meine Rosette war gerade mal so groß wie ein 2 Cent Stück! Jetzt da wir schon über zwei Jahre zusammen sind und er es immer nur von hinten machen will, ist sie schon so groß wie ein 2 Euro Stück.


Frage dazu: was aber macht man mit einem 1,80m großen A.?

----------

*Ein bisschen Japanisch-Vokabeln lernen:*

Was heisst auf japanisch Unterhose?
Nabeisaki
Verstehste ? Nah-bei-saki, verstehste ?


Und Zwitter?

Kamuschikasaki

----------

Dieter kommt bsoffen heim, lang nach Mitternacht. Eben weil er halt so bsoffen ist, rumpelt er im Schlafzimmer gegen einen Stuhl.
Ängstliche Stimme seiner Frau: "Dieter, bisch Du's?"
Antwortet er: "Des will I Dir aber au gratn ham..."

----------


## Erich

@phommel: jetzt machmer hier solange weiter, bis der thread gelöscht wird  ::  :

zu den 1,80m:

Eine gute Freundin von mir hatte verschlafen. Entsprechend „zügig“ war sie dann zur Arbeit unterwegs. Auf der B1 - Brücke Lichtenberg stand eine Polizeistreife mit ´nem Lasergerät, sie wurde natürlich herausgezogen. 

Der Schutzmann kam denn in aller Ruhe auch auf die Fahrerseite und sagte in seiner unnachahmlich selbstgefälligen Art: 

„Sie waren 20 km/h zu schnell. Wohin so eilig, schöne Frau?“ 

„Zur Arbeit, ich bin spät dran.“ 

„So, so, zur Arbeit. Was arbeiten Sie den?“ 

„Ich bin Afterstreckerin.“ 

Der Schupo stutzt, überlegt, ob er sich die Blöße geben soll und fragt dann: 
„Was bitte macht eine AFTERSTRECKERIN?“ 

„Na ganz einfach,“ sagt sie darauf, “zuerst stecke ich nur einen kleinen Finger in den Arsch. Danach den Zeigefinger, schließlich zwei, drei vier Finger und ganz vorsichtig eine ganze Hand.“ 

Der Polizist kriegt schon große Augen und sieht ihr gebannt auf die Hand, die auf den Tür liegt. 

„Dann mache ich vorsichtig weiter, bis beide Hände hineinpassen. Dann, ganz langsam und vorsichtig, strecke ich den After weiter und immer weiter, bis er ca. 1,80 m groß ist und schon ist meine Arbeit getan.“ 

„WAS bitte macht man mit einem 1,80 m großen ARSCHLOCH???“ 

„Man gibt ihm ein Lasergerät und stellt es auf die Lichtenberger Brücke!“

----------

Micha sitzt in einer Bar. Einen Tisch weiter sitzt eine süsse Bardame.
"Boah ist die geil !!!" denkt der Typ.
"Verdammt, wie gern würde ich sie jetzt ansprechen ... aber was sag ich ihr bloß ???
Ich bin so verdammt schüchtern und jedes mal wenn ich eine Frau anspreche,
erzähle ich nur lauter Blödsinn ... hmm ... ich weiss, ich sag ihr
dass ich mich auf den ersten Blick in sie verliebt habe ... neee,
lieber nicht, sonst lacht die mich noch aus ... In dem Moment steht die Frau auf und verschwindet.
"Naja ... dann hat sich das Problem eben wohl von selbst erledigt. vielleicht sollte ich
ihr ja einen Drink spendieren und der Rest läuft dann von alleine ???
Oh Mann, was soll ich bloß tun???"
Ist vielleicht auch besser so",denkt er.
Jedoch nach einer Weile kommt die Frau zurück und setzt sich wieder an den Nebentisch.
"Sie ist wieder da! Das ist es! Das muss ein Zeichen sein!
Wir sind füreinander bestimmt, ich spreche sie jetzt einfach an,
hoffentlich fällt mir was gescheites ein. OK Alter, jetzt reiss' dich
zusammen und los!"
Er trinkt schnell noch einen Mekong um sich Mut zu machen,
fährt sich rasch durch die Haare, zieht den Bauch ein,
drückt die Schultern nach hinten, setzt sich zu der Frau und fragt: 






"Na, ... warst`scheissen ?"

----------


## Erich

Rotkäppchen sitzt im Wald und pflückt Blumen. Kommt der große, böse Wolf hinter einem Baum hervor und sagt "Rotkäppchen, jetzt bist Du dran!" - "Oh, wenn ich schon sterben muss," antwortet Rotkäppchen, "habe ich dann wenigstens noch einen Wunsch frei?" Der Wolf erwidert "Ich bin heute gut drauf, du hast sogar drei Wünsche frei. Was ist der erste?" "Wolf, ich möchte, dass du mich zur Frau machst!" sagt das Rotkäppchen.
Der Wolf legt sich also ins Zeug, macht Rotkäppchen zur Frau, wischt sich den Schweiß von der Stirn und fragt "Und was ist dein zweiter Wunsch?" - "Noch mal." - Abermals gibt sich der Wolf große Mühe und fragt schließlich, schon etwas atemlos, nach dem dritten Wunsch. - "Noch mal". Der Wolf gibt sein Letztes und bricht völlig entkräftet tot über Rotkäppchen zusammen.
Kommt ein Jäger hinter einem Baum hervor und rügt Rotkäppchen seinen Zeigefinger schüttelnd: "Rotkäppchen, das war schon der dritte große, böse Wolf diese Woche!"

----------

Spruch aus der Harald Schmidt Show:

"Die Deutschen gelten als die geizigsten Urlauber. Manche von ihnen sind so geizig, die nehmen sogar die eigene Frau mit in Urlaub nach Bangkok."


 :super:

----------


## schiene

@Heimwerker
du schreibst da ne nette Geschichte von Rotkäppchen,da hab ich auch eine gehört!
Rotkäppchen ging durch den Wald und traf Buratino.Sie packte ihn warf ihn zu Boden,setzte sich auf seine Nase und schrie lüg du Sau lüg...... :musik:
@Phommel
Jo,der Harald hat immer geile Sprüche.Mein Lieblingsspruch war und ist folgender.Also der Merkel kann man ja vieles unterstellen und nachsagen aber hochgebumst hat die sich nicht!  ::

----------


## schiene

Günni aus Gelsenkirchen kommt das erste Mal nach Wuppertal und sieht die 
Wuppertaler Schwebebahn - "Boah eyh, fliegende Busse. Geile Stadt, hier 
bleib ich". Gesagt, getan. Als erstes braucht er eine Bude. Also geht er zu 
einer Zeitung, gibt eine Annonce auf. Am nächsten Tag bekommt er ein 
Angebot: 100 qm, total billig. - "Boah eyh - Wuppertal!! Fliegende Busse, 
billige Wohnungen. Hier bleib ich! - Jetzt nochn Job." Er geht wieder zur 
Zeitung, gibt eine Annonce auf. Am nächsten Tag bekommt er einen Job. Wenig 
Arbeit, aber viel Geld. - "Boah eyh - Wuppertal!!! Fliegende Busse, billige 
Wohnungen, tolle Jobs. Hier bleib ich!" - Jetzt fehlt nur noch ne Freundin" 

Also geht er wieder zur Zeitung. An der Anzeigenannahme sagt er zur 
Angestellten: "Ey, ich möchte ne Bekanntschaftsanzeige aufgeben, um ne Frau 
kennenzulernen." Sagt die Angestellte: "Gern, ..... einspaltig oder 
zweispaltig?" Günni fällt fast vom Stuhl: "Boah eyh, WUPPERTAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Erich

Ein Vater aus Sachsen geht mit seinem 7-jährigen Sohn in den Wald, um ihm die Bewohner des Waldes näherzubringen. Auf einem Hochsitz halten beide Ausschau. Der Vater, mit Blick nach Norden, sieht auf einer Lichtung eine bildhübsche Blondine, die sich nackt sonnt. Der Sohn, nach Süden gewandt, entdeckt im Unterholz zwei Füchse und ruft aufgeregt: "Figgse, Babba, Figgse!" Darauf der Vater: "Nur, wennde dor Muddi nüscht soochst"  
 ::

----------


## AlexSomporn

Hallo Leute hab auch wieder einen neuen Gehört, bin gespannt ob ich den noch zusammen bekommen!

Also ein Pfarrer einer kleinen Gemeinde hält zu seinem 25 jährigen Dienstjubiläum in der Gemeine eine Festrede!
Also meine Kinder, als ich hier meinen ersten Arbeitstag in der Gemeinde hatte war ich doch sehr erschrocken. Schon der erste welcher in meinen Beichtstuhl kam berichtete mir schreckliche Dinge! Er betrügt seine Frau 2x die Woche mit ihrer Schwester und das er dessen Ehemann im Geiste schon 100x ungebracht habe - an seinem Arbeitsplatz hat er mehrere 1000 Euro unterschlagen und seine Sekretärin sei zu blöde um einen Brief fehlerfrei zu tippen!  Aber das Beichtgeheimnis verbiete ihm näher auf die Person einzugehen. Dann beendete der Pfarrer auch seine Ansprache und alle warteten auf den Bürgermeister - welcher sich wie so oft verspätete!
Nun nach kurzer Zeit kam er ans Rednerpult und eröffnete seine Festrede mit folgenden Worten:
Ich kann mich noch gut an die Zeit erinnen als der neue Pfarrer in unsere Gemeine kam und ich das Vergnügen hatte als erster bei ihm die Beichte ablegen durfte!   :aetsch: 
Die Stimmung war super nach diesem ersten Satz!

Also, nie das Kind beim Namen nennen - nur eine Zahl geben  - das reicht schon!

Gruß Alex

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Frage : Wie befriedigt sich ein Eisbär?
Antwort: Mit einem frisch rasierten Pinguin!
Frage : Wieso muss denn der Pinguin frisch rasiert sein?
Antwort: Weil er dann so schön bibbert!

----------


## schiene

Ein thail.Bargirl liegt mit einem Typen im Bett. Fragt er: “Sag mal, war ich
eigentlich der erste mit dem Du geschlafen hast?” Sagt sie: “Hm, schon möglich,
dein Gesicht kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.”  ::

----------


## schiene

Ein Ehepaar beschließt dem Winter in Deutschland zu entfliehen und bucht eine Woche Thailand. Leider kann die Frau aus beruflichen Gründen erst einen Tag später als ihr Mann fliegen. Der Ehemann fährt wie geplant. Dort angekommen bezieht er sein Hotelzimmer und schickt seiner Frau per Laptop sogleich eine Mail. Blöderweise hat er sich beim Eingeben der E-Mail-Adresse vertippt und einen Buchstaben vertauscht. So landet die E-Mail bei einer Witwe, die gerade von der Beerdigung ihres Mannes kommt und gerade die Beileidsbekundungen per E-Mail abruft. Als ihr Sohn das Zimmer betritt, sieht er seine Mutter bewußtlos zusammensinken. Sein Blick fällt auf den Bildschirm, wo steht:
AN: meine zurückgebliebene Frau
VON: Deinem vorgereisten Gatten
BETREFF: Bin gut angekommen.

Liebste, bin soeben angekommen. Habe mich hier bereits eingelebt und sehe, dass für Deine Ankunft alles schon vorbereitet ist. Wünsche Dir eine gute Reise und erwarte Dich morgen. In Liebe, Dein Mann.
PS: Verdammt heiß hier unten  ::   ::

----------


## schiene

In einem Hamburger Bistro nähert sich eine wunderschöne Frau der Bar. Sie winkt dem Barmann zu und als er vor ihr steht, deutet sie ihm auf eine sehr verführerische Art und Weise, noch etwas näher zu kommen. Dann beugt sie sich über die Theke und beginnt, ihm durch den Bart zu streichen.
”Sind Sie hier der Chef?” sagt sie und tätschelt ihm zärtlich die Wange.
”Aaaaah, eigentlich nicht” erwidert der Barmann.
”Können Sie ihn holen?” fragt die Dame und lässt ihre Hand durch sein Haar gleiten.
”Leider nein”, seufzt der Barmann, der - wen wunderts - an der Situation Gefallen findet.
”Können Sie dann etwas für mich tun?” will sie wissen und folgt mit ihren Fingern der Linie seiner Lippen.
”Natürlich, sehr gerne”, erwiderte der Mann.
”Ich möchte eine Nachricht für den Chef hinterlassen”, sagt sie, und lässt dabei einen, dann zwei Finger in seinen Mund gleiten, worauf er ganz sanft an ihnen lutscht.
”Worum geht´s?” fragt der Barmann.
”Sagen Sie ihm doch bitte, dass es auf der Damentoilette weder Papier, noch Seife oder Handtücher gibt...”

----------


## Enrico

Die junge Frau hat einen neuen Lover und schleppt ihn zum ersten mal mit auf ihre Bude.Ohne Umschweife schlägt sie ihm vor, "69" zu machen.
"Was zum Teufel ist das denn?", fragt er. Da wird ihr klar, dass der Typ wohl nicht der Erfahrenste ist und sie ihn behutsam in die Liebeskunst einführen muss.
"Du legst Deinen Kopf zwischen meine Beine und ich meinen zwischen deine Beine!" - Das versteht der Typ ohne Probleme - auch wenn er keinen blassen Schimmer davon hat, was das Ganze eigentlich soll. Als sie nun gerade in Position liegen, unterläuft der Lady ein grässliches Mißgeschick - ihrem Darm entweicht ein übelriechender Wind.
Der Kerl fängt an zu husten und schmeißt sich röchelnd auf die andere Seite des Bettes. Sie bittet um Entschuldigung und schlägt vor, es noch einmal zu versuchen.
Nur, wie das Unglück es so will, wiederholt sich die Katastrophe. Der Typ läuft grün an, ihm wird schlecht, mit letzter Kraft richtet er sich auf und beginnt sich anzuziehen.
Sie fragt: "Was ist denn los, willst du schon gehen?"
Darauf er: "Wenn du meinst, dass ich mir auch noch die restlichen 67 Stück reinziehe, hast du dich aber schwer geschnitten!"

----------


## big_cloud

Ich bin zutiefst erschuettert und schaeme mich Euch zu kennen  :: 

Ich geh dann mal zum Lachen in den Keller

----------

> Ich geh dann mal zum Lachen in den Keller


Das ist des Westfalen LOS! :aetsch:

----------


## schiene

Eine Firma bekommt einen neuen Chef, der für seine Härte bekannt ist. Er 
duldet Niemanden, der nicht mindestens 120% bei der Arbeit gibt, und ist 
bekannt dafür, Arbeiter die nicht alles geben, sofort zu feuern.
Also wird er am ersten Tag durch die Büros geführt und der neue Chef 
sieht, wie ein Mann an der Wand lehnt.
Der Chef denkt sich, dass er hier eine gute Gelegenheit hat, den 
Mitarbeitern zu zeigen, dass er Faulheit nicht dulden wird. Er geht zu dem 
Mann hin und fragt ganz laut: "Wie viel verdienen Sie?"
Ein bisschen überrascht antwortet der Mann: "300 Euro in der Woche, 
wieso?"
Der Chef holt seine Geldbörse heraus, gibt ihm sechs Hunderter und schreit 
ihn an:
"Hier haben Sie Ihren Lohn für 2 Wochen, aber jetzt verschwinden Sie und 
kommen nie wieder!"
Der Mann geht.
Der Chef fühlt sich toll, dass er allen gezeigt hat, dass Faulheit nicht 
mehr geduldet wird
und fragt die anderen Mitarbeiter: 
"Kann mir jemand sagen was dieser faule Mitarbeiter da gemacht hat?"
Mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht sagt einer der Mitarbeiter: "Der hat Pizzas 
geliefert!"

----------

Durchsage des thailändischen Flugkapitäns kurz vor der Landung: "Es wurden ein Diamantenring und eine Sonnenbrille auf der Toilette gefunden. Bitte bei der Crew melden." Zwei Minuten später: "Danke, bezüglich der verlorenen Gegenstände haben wir nun genügend Verlustmeldungen."

----------

Flug nach Thailand
Durchsage des Piloten auf dem Charterflug nach Thailand: "...zum Schluß noch eine Warnung: 50 Prozent der Frauen in Bangkok haben Aids und die anderen 50 Prozent Asthma."Einer der Passagiere hat nicht verstanden und fragt seinen Nachbarn: "Was hat er gesagt?" Der antwortet: "Alle, die keuchen, kannste vernaschen!"

----------

Ist schon ein paar Tage alt der Witz:

Helmut Kohl zu Besuch in Thailand
 Bundeskanzler Helmut Kohl ist zu Besuch in Thailand. Weil die Thailänder kleiner sind als wir, hat man dort extra ein Bett für ihn gebaut, damit er bequem schlafen kann. Und wenn er weg ist, wird dieses Bett als Kindertagesstätte in Thailand genutzt!

----------

Am Stammtisch..... Heinz erzählt seinen Kumpels:
"Ich flieg nächste Woche nach Thailand"
Die Kumpels: "DU SAU!!!"
Meint Heinz:
"Nene, ich flieg doch mit meiner Frau"
Die Kumpels: "Du dumme Sau!!!"

----------

Hi
Sie: Ciao Bernhard!

Er: Na endlich, ich habe schon so lange gewartet!

Sie: Möchtest Du, dass ich gehe?

Er: NEIN! Wie kommst du darauf? Schon die Vorstellung ist schrecklich für
mich!

Sie: Liebst Du mich?

Er: Natürlich! Zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit!

Sie: Hast Du mich jemals betrogen??

Er: NEIN! Niemals! Warum fragst Du das?

Sie: Willst Du mich küssen?

Er: Ja, jedes Mal, wenn ich Gelegenheit dazu habe!

Sie: Würdest Du mich jemals schlagen?

Er: Bist Du wahnsinnig? Du weißt doch wie ich bin!

Sie: Kann ich Dir voll vertrauen?

Er: Ja.

Sie: Schatzi...


Langweilige Geschichte?
Jetzt einmal von unten nach oben lesen, angefangen bei “Sie: Schatzi …” J

----------

Das Telefon läutet und die Hausfrau meldet sich:

"Ja bitte ?"

"Ich möchte gerne Frau Müller sprechen, Bitte !"

"Ich bin selbst am Apparat"

"Guten Tag Frau Müller, hier spricht Dr. Braun vom Sankt Agnes Laboratorium. Wir haben gestern die Blutprobe Ihres Gatten von Ihrem Hausarzt erhalten und haben jetzt insofern ein Problem, als wir gleichzeitig eine Blutprobe von einem anderen Herrn Müller erhalten haben und wir jetzt nicht mehr wissen, welches die Blutprobe Ihres Gatten ist. Das eine Untersuchungsergebnis ist sehr schlecht, das Andere ebenfalls !"

"Was meinen Sie damit ?" fragt Frau Müller, sichtlich nervös.

"Nun, das eine Testergebnis ergab ein positives Resultat für Alzheimer und der andere Test ein positives Ergebnis für Aids. Wir können Ihnen aber leider nicht sagen, welches Testergebnis zu Ihrem Gatten gehört !"

"Ja, kann man denn den Test nicht nochmals machen ?" fragte Frau Müller

"Ja, das könnte man prinzipiell schon machen, aber die Krankenkasse ist nicht bereit, diesen sehr teuren Test zwei mal zu bezahlen !"

"Um Gottes Willen, was soll ich denn jetzt nur machen ?"

"Der Chefarzt der Kasse empfiehlt Ihnen, Ihren Mann irgendwo, mitten in der Stadt auszusetzen !"

"Ja und ??"


"Falls er wieder nach Hause findet, sollten Sie nicht mehr mit Ihm schlafen !!"

----------


## walter

kleiner witz:
Was passiert, wenn die Sahara sozialistisch wird?

Zehn Jahre nichts. Dann wird der Sand knapp.

----------


## walter

Kati und honi,
Honecker lädt Kati Witt zur Privataudienz: "Nü, liebe Kooti Witt, sie hobn den Spocht der Dötschen Demögraotischen Rebublik siechraich hochgeholten - dafür hoben sie einen Wunsch frei!"

Kati Witt: "Ich möchte, dass jeder DDR-Bürger einmal unbeschwert im westlichen Ausland Urlaub machen kann."

Honecker, nach einer Grübelpause: "Sie gleener Schlinngel, Sie - Sie wollen mit mir alleeene sein!"

----------


## walter

Was ist die Lieblingssportart von Erich Honecker? 
Bobfahren! 
Rechts und links eine Mauer - und es geht ständig bergab...

----------


## walter

so nun ein wtz richtung westen:

Drei Knaben waren in Washington unterwegs, als sie in einem Teich einen Mann ertrinken sahen. Sie stürzten sich sofort ins Wasser und retteten den Ertrinkenden. Am Ufer stellte es sich heraus, dass der Gerettete George W. Bush war. George war glücklich darüber, dass er nicht ertrunken war und erklärte den Knaben, dass er ihnen je einen Wunsch erfüllen würde. Der erste Knabe sagte: "Ich wünsche mir ein Mountain Bike. Das wünsche ich mir schon lange, aber meine Eltern haben nicht genügend Geld." George antwortete: "OK, morgen geht einer meiner Sekretäre mit Dir zum Fahrradhändler." Der zweite Junge wünschte sich einen Computer. George antwortete: "OK, morgen geht einer meiner Sekretäre mit Dir zum Computer- Fachgeschäft." Der dritte Knabe sagte: "Ich wünsche mir ein Staatsbegräbnis." "Moment, Du bist doch noch zu jung, um ans Sterben zu denken" entgegnete George. "Ja," antwortete der Knabe, "aber wenn mein Vater herausfindet, dass ich Dich aus dem Teich gefischt habe, bringt er mich um."

----------


## walter

Ein Arzt verschreibt, fälschlicher Weise, seinem Patienten Abführmittel anstatt Hustensaft. Nach zwei Tagen trifft der Arzt den Patienten und fragt: "Na, husten Sie noch?"
Erwidert der Patient: "Nein, Herr Doktor, ich trau mich nicht mehr!"

----------


## schiene

Ein  Dieb geht beichten. Als der Priester gerade spricht, holt der Dieb 
seine Hand hervor und stiehlt die Taschenuhr des Priesters, ohne dass 
dieser es bemerkt. Jetzt muss der Dieb seine Sünden aufzählen. Er 
spricht: "Ich habe etwas gestohlen."Priester: "Was hast du denn 
gestohlen?"Dieb: "Eine Uhr."Priester: "Nun, wenn ich dich lossprechen soll, 
musst du die Uhr zurückgeben!"Der Dieb zeigte die Uhr dem Priester und 
sagte: "Hier, bitte!"Priester: "Aber du sollst die Uhr doch nicht mir 
geben, sondern dem, dem du sie gestohlen hast!"Dieb: "Das habe ich schon 
versucht, aber der wollte sie nicht mehr."Priester: "Wirklich? Na dann 
darfst du die Uhr wohl behalten."
***
Ein Onkel fragt seinen 10jährigen Neffen: "Na Christian, was möchtest du 
denn einmal werden?" - "Pastor! Da braucht man nur einmal in der Woche zu 
arbeiten und am Sonntagmorgen kommt sowieso nichts vernünftiges im 
Fernsehen!"
***
Tommys Mutter sagt zu ihrem Mann: "Unser Sohn ist jetzt schon neun 
geworden, es ist an der Zeit, ihm Sex zu erklären. Aber mache es langsam, 
fange mit den Schmetterlingen an." – Der Vater ruft Tommy herbei: 
"Erinnerst du dich an das letzte Wochenende, als wir uns im Bordell geil 
ausgefickt haben? Genauso ist es mit den Schmetterlingen…!"

----------


## schiene

Eine Frau kommt vom Arzt nach Hause und erzählt ihrem Mann:"Du stell dir 
vor der Arzt hat gesagtIch habe eine Lunge wie eine 20 Jährigeund die Haut 
ist wie von einer 30 jährigenund das Aussehen einer 40 jährigen." Darauf 
der Mann: "und was hat er über deinen 70 jährigen Arsch gesagt?"Darauf 
sie: "Über dich haben wir nicht gesprochen".

----------


## schiene

Ein Typ geht zu einer Wahrsagerin, um Kontakt mit seinem verstorbenen Vater 
aufzunehmen. Nach einigem Hin und Her klappt es auch nun endlich mit der 
Verbindung und der Vater spricht, durch die Wahrsagerin, mit seinem Sohn. 
Der Sohn fragt: "Na, wie geht's dir?" Der Vater antwortet: "Mir geht es 
bestens. Ich stehe morgens so um 9 Uhr auf und poppe ein Stündchen, dann 
esse ich was zum Frühstück und poppe danach noch drei Stunden. Dann 
gibt's Mittag. Danach poppe ich 2 Stunden, mach ein kleines Schläfchen und 
popp noch ne Stunde. Dann gibt's einen kleinen Nachmittagssnack, und danach 
wird noch 2 Stunden gepoppt. Dann gibt's Abendbrot und dann popp ich noch 2 
Stunden und geh ins Bett." Der Sohn ungläubig: "Vater, bist du im Himmel?" 
"Nein. Karnickel in Kanada!"

----------

Einen hab ich noch.

Gedicht der Frau:

Müde bin ich, geh zur Ruh,
mache meine Augen zu.
Lieber Nikolaus bevor ich schlaf,
bitte ich Dich noch um was.
Schick mir mal 'nen netten Mann,
der auch wirklich alles kann.
Der mir Komplimente macht,
nicht über meinen Hintern lacht,
mich stets nur auf Händen trägt,
sich Geburtstage einprägt,
Sex nur will, wenn ich grad mag
und mich liebt wie am ersten Tag.
Soll die Füße mir massieren
und mich schick zum Essen führen.
Er soll treu und zärtlich sein
und mein bester Freund obendrein.

Gedicht des Mannes:

Lieber Nikolaus ,
schicke mir eine taubstumme Nymphomanin die einen Getränkehandel besitzt
und Jahreskarten fürs Stadion. Und es ist mir scheißegal, dass sich das
nicht reimt!

----------

Ein Mann kommt in ein kleines Dorf und fragt in einem Lokal: "Sagen sie, haben sie hier auch Nutten"? "Na," sagt der Wirt, "wir haben nur unseren Holger!" Der Mann schaut ein wenig verwirrt und meint: "Egal, ich bin so geil ich brauch unbedingt Sex. Was kostet es denn?" Der Wirt: "Tja, es kostet 80,-EUR!" "Na gut, und wie läuft es dann ab? Ich gebe Holger die 80,-EUR und dann wird gebumst?" Der Wirt: "Nein, nicht ganz, 40,-EUR bekommt unser Bürgermeister, es ist sein Dorf und er hat es  eigentlich nicht so gerne. Dann ist er beruhigt und sagt auch nix." "Dann bekommt Holger eben nur noch 40,- EUR, mir egal." "Hmmm..., auch das nicht. 20,-EUR kriege ich, das hier ist mein Hotel und ich habe es auch nicht so gerne!" "Mir soll Recht sein, also gebe ich Holger die 20,-EUR und dann geht es los, ja?" "Schon wieder falsch, die letzten 20,-EUR teilen sich Michael und Stefan, die halten Holger fest, der hat es nämlich auch nicht so gerne!"   

**************************************************  ******************* 

Der Mann geht mit seiner Frau zum Arzt. "Herr Doktor, wir wissen nicht, was wir machen sollen, meine Frau bekommt einfach keinen Orgasmus, wenn wir Sex haben."  Meint der Arzt: "Tja, das könnte daran liegen, dass ihre Frau zu wenig Sauerstoff bekommt; fächern Sie ihr doch beim Sex Luft zu."  Die beiden verlassen die Praxis, auf dem Nachhauseweg kommen sie an einem Schwarzen vorbei. Sagt der Mann: "Du, willst dir einen Fünfziger verdienen?" Meint er: "Klar, gerne..."  Zu Hause ziehen sich der Mann und die Frau  aus und er erklärt dem Schwarzen: "Während wir Sex haben, musst du einfach nur mit diesem Stück Karton meiner Frau Luft zufächern, alles klar?" - "Klar, mach ich."  Sie fangen an, es dauert und dauert, nach einer Stunde hat sich bei ihr noch nix geregt und er ist schon vollkommen am Ende. Schnaufend meint er zum Schwarzen: "Du, wir tauschen, ich kann einfach nimmer, jetzt fächer ich eine Weile und du machst es mit meiner Frau."  - "Klar, mach ich."  Sie tauschen die Plätze, es geht keine zwei Minuten und die Frau hat den ultimativen Orgasmus.  Steht der Mann da und ruft dem Schwarzen zu: "Schau, SO fächert man, SO!"

----------

Passend zur Vorweihnachtszeit!

Da tun sich Abgründe auf !!! 

Eines Tages bricht die 10jährige Tochter das Schweigen am Abendtisch und
verkündet ernsthaft: "Ich bin keine Jungfrau mehr!" 
Nach diesen Worten breitet sich eine unheimliche Stille im Haus aus. 
Wenig später schreit der Vater die Mutter an: "Marta, Du bist schuld! Du ziehst Dich immer so frivol an und verdrehst den Männern dauernd die Köpfe!
Und außerdem fluchst du immer obszön vor unser Tochter!" 
Zu der 20jährigen Tochter sagt der Vater: "Und Du, Du bist auch mitschuldig!
Vögelst mit jedem auf unserem Sofa, wenn wir ausgehen! Und dies vor den Augen unserer kleinen Tochter! Und Du musst nicht glauben, dass ich nicht weiß, dass Du einen Vibrator im Nachttisch hast!" 
Die Mutter zum Vater: "Halt mal die Luft an! Gerade Du regst
Dich auf!?
Du gibst immer die Hälfte Deines Lohnes für Nutten aus und seit wir Kabelfernsehen haben, schaust Du nichts anderes als Pornofilme!
Sogar wenn unsere kleine Tochter dabei ist! Nicht zu reden von deiner Sekretärin, die
Dir dauernd einen bläst... !" 
Die schluchzende und verzweifelte Mutter wendet sich der kleinen Tochter zu und fragt: Aber Liebling, wie ist es passiert? War es anal oder vaginal?
Bist Du vergewaltigt worden oder hast Du mit einem Mitschüler geschlafen?" 
Die kleine Tochter erwidert sehr erstaunt:
"Aber nein, Mami. Die Lehrerin hat meine Rolle im Weihnachtstheater ausgetauscht. Ich bin nicht mehr die Jungfrau, sondern die Hirtin!

----------


## Hua Hin

...sind alle 3 gut.  ::

----------

Kein Widerspruch

----------

Ein Engel steht an  der "Kinderentstehungsmaschine".

Er dreht an einer Kurbel, und bei jeder  Umdrehung kommt hinten ein Kind
heraus.



Damit er eine gerechte  Aufteilung hat, sagt er immer vor sich her: "Mädel,
Bub, Depp, Mädel, Bub,  Depp, Mädel, Bub, Depp usw."



Plötzlich wird er zu einer wichtigen  Besprechung gerufen. Er sagt zu einem

Engels-Lehrling:

"Du machst weiter,  genau wie ich immer nur drehen: Mädel, Bub, Depp,
Mädel,
Bub, Depp, Mädel, Bub, Depp".



Als der Engel nach zwei  Stunden von der Besprechung zurückkehrt, hört er
schon von weitem: "Depp,  Depp, Depp, Depp, Depp, Depp, Depp, Depp, Depp,
Depp, Depp, Depp, Depp, Depp,  Depp, Depp, Depp, Depp"



Er rennt zu seinem Lehrling: "Bist Du  denn wahnsinnig - Du machst mir ja
alles kaputt!!!"



Darauf der  Lehrling: "Nein, Nein - alles OK. Wir haben bloß zwei
Großaufträge für  Österreich und Holland bekommen..."



W e l t k l a s s e ! ! !

----------


## schiene

Gestern Mittag klingelte es an meiner Wohnungstür.Ich öffnete und vor der Tür stand eine Herr und eine Dame mittleren Alters.Ja bitte fragte ich,was kann ich für sie tun?
Entschuldigen sie bitte die Störung,wir kommen von einer Hilfsorganisation und wollten sie fragen,ob sich dieses Jahr vielleicht mal ein kleines Negerkind über die Weihnachtszeit nehmen wollen.Hmmm meinte,da muß ich erst mal meine Frau fragen,.....eigentlich nehmen wir immer nen Gänsebraten  ::

----------


## schiene

Eine Französischlehrerin fragte ihre Klasse, und zwar Mädchen und
Jungs getrennt, ob "computer" im Französischen männlich oder weiblich
sei.

Die Mädchen entschieden sich für "männlich", "le computer";
Begründung:
- um überhaupt etwas damit anfangen zu können, muss man sie anmachen,
- sie können nicht selbständig denken,
- sie sollen bei Problemen helfen, aber meist sind sie das Problem,
- sobald man sich für ein Modell entscheidet, kommt ein besseres raus.

Die Jungs entscheiden sich für "weiblich", "la computer";
Begründung:
- niemand außer dem Hersteller versteht die innere Logik,
- die Sprache, die sie zur Kommunikation mit anderen Computern
benutzen,ist für andere unverständlich,
- auch der kleinste Fehler wird langfristig gespeichert,
- sobald man sich für einen entschieden hat, geht das halbe Gehalt
für Zubehör drauf.  :cool:

----------


## walter

> Eine Französischlehrerin fragte ihre Klasse, und zwar Mädchen und
> Jungs getrennt, ob "computer" im Französischen männlich oder weiblich
> sei.


schienchen, computer heisst auf französisch ordinateur. ansonsten alles richtig.

----------


## schiene

Ein Betrunkener kommt in die Kirche geschwankt und stolpert in den 
Beichtstuhl. Der Priester wartet, dass der Betrunkene mit der Beichte 
anfängt, aber der sagt kein Wort. Nach einer Weile fragt der Priester: 
"Kann ich Dir helfen, mein Sohn?" Der Betrunkene lallt: " Ich weiß nich, 
gibs auf Deiner Seite Papier?"  ::

----------


## schiene

ABSCHIEDSBRIEF !

Eine Mutter kommt ins Zimmer ihrer Tochter
und findet dieses leer vor, nur einen
Brief
auf dem Bett ! Das schlimmste ahnend, macht
sie
ihn auf und liest folgendes:


Liebe Mami,
es tut mir leid, dir sagen zu müssen, dass
ich
mit meinem neuen freund von zu Hause
weggegangen bin. Ich habe in ihm die wahre
Liebe gefunden, du solltest ihn sehen, er
ist
ja soooooo süß mit seinen vielen Tattoos und
den Piercings und vor allem sein Megateil
von
Motorrad ! Aber das ist noch nicht alles !
Mami, ich bin endlich schwanger und Abdul
sagt, wir werden ein schönes Leben haben in
seinem Wohnwagen ! Er will noch viele
Kinder
mit mir und das ist auch mein Traum. Und da
ich auch drauf gekommen bin, dass Marihuana
eigentlich gut tut, werden wir das Gras auch
für unsere Freunde anbauen, für den Fall,
daß
denen einmal Koks oder Heroin ausgeht. In
der
Zwischenzeit hoffe ich, dass die
Wissenschaft
endlich ein Mittel gegen Aids findet, damit
es Abdul bald besser geht, er verdient es
sich wirklich ! Du brauchst keine Angst zu
haben, Mami ! ich bin schon 15 und kann
ganz
gut auf mich selber aufpassen ! Ich hoffe,
ich
kann dich bald besuchen kommen, damit du
deinen Enkel kennen lernst !
Deine geliebte Tochter

PS. Alles Blödsinn !! Mami, ich bin bei
den
Nachbarn ! Wollte nur sagen, dass es
schlimmere dinge im Leben gibt, als das
Zeugnis, das auf dem Nachttisch liegt !!!!

----------


## Hua Hin

Nürnberg, Einschulung 1. Klasse 

Die Lehrerin will sich gleich am ersten Schultag beliebt machen und sagt voller Stolz, dass sie CLUB-Fan ist, und fragt die Klasse, wer sonst noch CLUB-Fan ist.  

Alle Hände gehen nach oben, nur ein kleines Mädchen meldet sich nicht. 

Die Lehrerin fragt: „Warum meldest du dich denn nicht?“

„Weil ich kein CLUB-Fan bin!“

„Ja so was. Zu welchem Verein hältst du denn dann?“

„Ich bin BAYERN-Fan und stolz drauf!“

„FC BAYERN???, ja um Himmels willen!!! Warum denn ausgerechnet der FC Bayern?“

„Weil mein Vater aus München kommt, für den FCB als Fan-Beauftragter arbeitet und als Jugendlicher bei den Bayern-Amateuren gespielt hat und meine Mutter auch aus München kommt und als Fremdenführerin in der Bavaria ist. Beide sind natürlich BAYERN-Fans. Also bin ich es auch!“ 

„Aber mein Kind, du musst doch deinen Eltern nicht alles nachmachen!! “ Stell dir nur mal vor, deine Mutter wäre eine Prostituierte und dein Vater ein alkoholabhängiger Arbeitsloser … was wäre dann??“ 

„Ja gut, dann wäre ich auch CLUB-Fan…“   ::

----------


## schiene

Ein Frischverheiratetes Paar  - gerade mal zwei Wochen Ehe: Der Mann - auch 
wenn er sehr verliebt ist - kann es kaum erwarten mit seinen Freunden einen 
drauf zu machen, und sagt zu seiner neuen Frau: Liebes, ich komm gleich 
heim.

Wohin gehst du Liebling? fragt die Frau.

Ich geh ins Gasthaus meine Schöne. Auf ein Bier.

Die Frau darauf: Willst du ein Bier Schatzi?

Sie macht den Kühlschrank auf, und zeigt dem Mann 25 verschiedene 
Biersorten aus 12 verschiedenen Ländern: Deutschland, Niederlande, Japan, 
Indien, usw.

Der Mann sprachlos... wusste nicht was er jetzt machen soll...
das einzige was ihm einfiel war: Ja Kleines, aber im Gasthaus, weißt...
da gibt es... eisige Gläser...

Er hat es nicht einmal geschafft den Satz fertig zu stellen, schon 
unterbrach ihn seine Frau: du willst ein kaltes Glas mein Liebster?
Sie nahm einen großen Krug aus dem Gefrierschrank, der so kalt war, dass 
sie beim anfassen eine Gänsehaut bekam.

Der Mann schon fast am verzweifeln sagt: Ja Liebes, aber im Gasthaus gibt 
es das super gute Knabberzeug... Ich bleib nicht lange, komm gleich 
zurück. Versprech es dir. OK?

Du willst Knabberzeug? Sie macht den Schrank auf und holt Chips, Erdnüsse, 
Popcorn... etc. heraus

Aber meine aller Liebste,... im Gasthaus... weißt... da schimpfen die 
Leute... und sagen so schmutzige Wörter.

Willst du schmutzige Wörter, du Kreatur? Trink dein verficktes Bier in 
deinem verdammten kalten Krügel und friss dein scheiß Knabberzeug, du 
bist jetzt verheiratet und gehst nirgendwohin! Verstanden Arschloch?

----------

.... bei aller Sche... - Stimmung und allem Übel was so  passiert ist, muss ich den heute einfach loswerden, denn wie schön könnte doch das Leben sein und ........ ehrlich ist es doch eigentlich auch  !!!!!!!!!!!



Lieber Gott,
hier ein kleiner

Verbesserungsvorschlag:

Das Leben sollte mit dem Tod beginnen

- und nicht andersherum!

Stell Dir das mal vor:

Du liegst six feet under,

es ist dunkel und muffig

und dann gräbst Du dich dem Licht entgegen.

Dort angekommen gehst Du ins Altersheim,

es geht Dir von Monat zu Monat besser

und wirst dann rausgeschmissen, weil Du zu jung wirst,

spielst danach ein paar Jahre Golf bei fetter Rente,

kriegst eine goldene Uhr vom Arbeitgeber

und fängst gaaaanz laaangsam an zu arbeiten.

Nachdem Du damit durch bist, geht's auf die Uni.

Du hast inzwischen genug Geld,

um das Studentenleben in Saus und Braus zu genießen,

nimmst Drogen, hast nix als Frauen bzw. Männer im Kopf

und säufst dir ständig die Hucke voll.

Wenn Du davon so richtig stumpf geworden bist,

wird es Zeit für die Schule,

die natürlich mit einer einwöchigen Klassenfahrt ins benachbarte Ausland beginnt.

In der Schule wirst Du von Jahr zu Jahr blöder,

bis Du schließlich auch hier rausfliegst,

natürlich mit einer riesigen Tüte voller Süßigkeiten.

Danach spielst Du ein paar Jahre im Sandkasten,

anschließend dümpelst Du neun Monate in einer Gebärmutter herum

und beendest dein Leben als ORGASMUS!

Das wäre doch geil.

----------


## walter

den kenne ich schon    ::

----------

Sorry Walter werde versuchen mal was zu finden was du noch nicht kennst! Kann ja vorher keine Umfrage starten und wenn ich es täte, wird se eh gesperrt!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## schiene



----------


## Dieter

> „Weil mein Vater aus München kommt


Muenchner sind 60ger. 

Die "Fans" der Harlachinger kommen aus den sozialen Brennpunkten anderer Staedte.

----------

Lehrerin: "Dieter, stelle Dir mal vor, auf einem Ast sitzen fünf Vögel. Du schießt einen mit der Zwille ab. Wie viele bleiben sitzen?"
Dieter: "Keiner."
Lehrerin: "Warum?"
Dieter: "Weil die anderen alle wegfliegen."
Lehrerin: "Eigentlich meinte ich vier. Aber ich mag die Art, wie Du denkst."

Nun will aber Dieter auch einmal.

Dieter: "Stellen Sie sich mal vor, in einem Eiscafe sitzen drei Frauen: Eine beißt in ihr Eis, eine lutscht an ihrem Eis und eine saugt an ihrem Eis. Welche ist verheiratet?"
Lehrerin (errötend): "Die an dem Eis saugt?"
Dieter: "Nein, die mit dem Ehering. Aber mag die Art, wie Sie denken."

----------


## Dieter

Dat erinnert mich an Tamara. Meine Deutschlehrerin in der Oberstufe. Die hatte DEN Body und DAS Face und trug im Sommer immer ne ultraknappe Hotpans, bei denen es die Schamlippen im Schritt rausgedrueckt hat.

Ich besuchte ein humanistisches Knabengymnasium und so sassen 40 Jungs mit einem Betonstaender 45 Minuten vor ihr.

----------


## Dieter

Mit ihrem Macker, der unterichtete an der selben Schule, haben wir in der grossen Pause immer ein schoenes Geraet geraucht   :cool:  .

----------

> Mit ihrem Macker, der unterichtete an der selben Schule, haben wir in der grossen Pause immer ein schoenes Geraet geraucht   .


Joh. Danach kann man dem Unterricht gleich viel entspannter folgen.

Mein damals bester Schulkumpel am Kiosk: "Ich nehme eine Cola, ein Raider, ein Mars, noch eine Cola und noch ein Raider." Sagt die Tante hinterm Tresen: "Jungs, Ihr solltet echt weniger kiffen." Wirklich passiert.

----------


## schiene

Mama hat einen Hasen zum Abendbrot gemacht, 
den Papa selbst geschlachtet hat. 
Da die Kinder dieses Tier sehr lieb hatten, 
verheimlicht sie ihnen die Wahrheit.
Der kleine Junge isst mit sehr viel Appetit und fragt seinen Papa, 
was es denn ist.
Der Papa sagt ganz stolz: 
"Ratet einmal? Ich gebe euch einen Hinweis. 
Ab und zu nennt Mama mich so!"
Da spuckt die Tochter alles aus und sagt zu ihrem Bruder: 
"Bääääh! Iss das bloß nicht, das ist ein Arschloch!"

----------


## big_cloud

Kindermund tut Wahrheit kund  ::

----------


## Erich

Ein Mann macht Urlaub auf dem Bauernhof. Dort gibt es noch eine von dieses alten Latrinen, also ein richtiges Plumpsklo. Dummerweise geschieht ihm da ein Mißgeschick, sein Gebiß fällt ihm hinein. Er fragt den Bauer, was man da machen könne, der Zahnersatz war schließlich nicht ganz billig. Nach einigem Bitten läßt sich der Bauer überreden, entfernt die Verschalung über der Grube und der Städter steigt hinunter und geht auf Tauchstation, also auf Suche. Nach einer Weile ruft der Bauer von oben:
"Und, haben Sie's gefunden?"
Ruft er von unten zurück: "Nee, noch nicht. Hab schon 3 Stück probiert, aber keines paßt."

----------


## schiene

Eine Frau beim Arzt:" Herr Doktor, ich bin ein
medizinisches Wunder! Wenn ich meine Tage habe, kommen
da immer Briefmarken mit heraus! Können Sie sich das
erklären?"
Der Doktor ist natürlich hoch interessiert an dem Fall,
und bittet die
Patientin pünktlich zu Beginn ihrer nächsten Periode in
der Praxis zu erscheinen. 
Als die Frau 3 Wochen später in der Praxis erscheint,
bittet der Doktor sie direkt ins Behandlungszimmer. Sie
nimmt auf dem Stuhl Platz, und der Doktor untersucht
sie gespannt. Auf einmal fängt er schallend an zu
Lachen und kann sich kaum noch auf den
Beinen halten. 
Entrüstet fragt die Frau ihn nach dem Grund. Darauf der
Doktor:
"Gute Frau, das sind keine Briefmarken, das sind
Chiquita -Aufkleber....... "

----------


## schiene

Kommt ein Mann Samstagnachmittags in Bonn am Hauptbahnhof an und will sich ein Taxi nehmen. Er geht zum Taxistand und fragt den Taxifahrer, wie viel eine Fahrt nach Remagen kostet. 
„50 Euro“, sagt der Taxifahrer.
Sagt der Mann, „ich hab aber nur 40 Euro, kannst Du mich trotzdem nach Remagen fahren?“
„Nee die Fahrt nach Remagen kostet 50 Euro“ sagt der Taxifahrer. 
„Na gut“, sagt der Mann, „dann fahr mich eben so weit, wie die 40 Euro reichen“.
Der Taxifahrer fährt los bis Oberwinter (für Ortsunkundige: kurz vor Remagen) und sagt, „Sorry, die 40 Euro sind jetzt alle, raus.“
Sagt der Mann, „Guck mal, es regnet und es sind doch nur noch ein paar Kilometer bis Remagen, kannst Du nicht einfach ne Ausnahme machen?“
„Nee, raus!“
Eine Woche später, wieder Bonner Hauptbahnhof. Wieder kommt der Mann an und braucht ein Taxi. Diesmal stehen 8 Taxis am Taxistand und im letzten sitzt der Taxifahrer von letzter Woche. Der Mann geht zum 1. Taxi und fragt: „Was kostet die Fahrt nach Remagen?“
„50 Euro.“
„Okay, hier hast Du 100 Euro. 50 Euro, wenn Du mich nach Remagen fährst und 50 Euro, wenn Du mir einen bläst.“
Der Taxifahrer wird rot und brüllt „Mach bloß, dass Du davonkommst, Du Schwein.“
Der Mann geht zum zweiten Taxi, und fragt wieder das gleiche. „Was kostet die Fahrt nach Remagen?“
„50 Euro.“
„Okay, hier hast Du 100 Euro. 50 Euro, wenn Du mich nach Remagen fährst und 50 Euro, wenn Du mir einen bläst.“
Der Taxifahrer reagiert genau wie der erste. So geht das die ganze Reihe durch, bis der Mann zum letzten Taxifahrer kommt (dem von letzter Woche).
Wieder: „Was kostet die Fahrt nach Remagen?“
„50 Euro, weißt Du doch noch von letzter Woche.“
„Gut“, sagt der Mann, „hier hast Du 100 Euro. 50 Euro, wenn Du mich nach Remagen fährst, und 50 Euro, wenn Du jetzt im Vorbeifahren allen Kollegen zuwinkst...“

----------


## schiene

Zwei Frauen gehen saufen. Auf dem Weg nach
Hause müssen
sie mal, aber weit und breit ist kein WC zu
sehen. Nur
ein Friedhof. Sie gehen hinter einen
Grabstein, haben
aber nichts zum abwischen dabei.
Die 1. wischt sich mit ihrem Slip ab und
wirft ihn weg.
Die 2. nimmt eine Kranzschleife.
Tags drauf treffen sich die Ehemänner.
"So
geht's nicht weiter. Meine Frau kam
besoffen und
ohne Höschen heim!", beklagt sich der
eine.
Darauf der andere: "Das ist nichts.
Meine kam auch
besoffen heim und zwischen den Arschbacken
hatte sie
ein Band mit der Aufschrift: 'Wir
werden
dich nie
vergessen, deine Freunde von der
Feuerwehr'!"

----------

Frage:
"Was ist der Lieblingssport der Ossis?"

Antwort:
"Bobfahren: Links 'ne Mauer, rechts 'ne Mauer..."

 ::   ?????   ::

----------


## Didi-K

Zwei Bauern unterhalten sich:
- "Raucht dein Pferd?"
- "Nee"
- "Dann brennt dein Stall!" 

 ::

----------


## schiene

Ein Reporter möchte Reportage über ein Altenheim schreiben.Er befragt einen alten Mann nach seinem Tagesablauf.Dieser antwortet: 06:30 Uhr wache ich auf und dann wird erst mal Urin gelassen,fester Strahl,gute Farbe und kein Blut enthalten.07:00 ist Stuhlgang angesagt.Keine Schmerzen dabei,guter Abgang.Und dann fragt der Reporter???Ja dann stehe ich aus dem Bett auf und gehe Frühstücken.....

----------


## Willi Wacker

...sowas hab ich irgendwo schon mal öffters gelesen   ::

----------


## Greenhorn

Das Ehebett der frischvermaehlten hat zwei Nachtschraenkchen mit Schubladen, aber alle ohne Schloss.
Sie versprechen sich hoch und heilig, die unterste Schublade ist jeweils ein absolutes Geheimfach und der andere schaut niemals hinein.
Ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht, das ging fast bis zur "silber Hochzeit" gut. Und dann, die Frau (wie sollte es auch anders sein) kann ihre n
Neugier nicht bremsen. Sie schaut rein und da sind drei rohe Eier und etwa 2000 Euro in Bargeld drin.
Jetzt ist die Neugier noch groesser geworden.
Abends kommt der Mann nach hause und sie gesteht ihm alles. 
"Naja", sagt er, "jetzt sind wir fast 25 Jahre verheiratet und wenn das wirklich das erste mal war, will ich dir das verzeihen."
"Ja aber die Eier, warum lagen da drei Eier drin?"
""Ja, ..... jedesmal, wenn ich dir fremdgegangen bin, habe ich ein Ei in die Schublade gelegt."
Schweigen.
Sie ueberlegt, "nur dreimal in 25 Jahren, kann ich eigentlich noch mit zufrieden sein.
Geschickt uebergeht sie den Punkt und fragt :" aber wieso sind da 2000 Euro drin?"
"Ja," sagt er," jedesmal wenn die Schublade mit Eiern voll waren, habe ich sie verkauft!"

----------


## schiene

Als Jesus nach der Kreuzigung in den Himmel kommt, fragt ihn sein Vater, wie es gewesen sei auf der Erde.
Ach, sie haben mir eine Dornenkrone aufgesetzt und mich ans Kreuz geschlagen.
Darauf erwidert sein Vater: Das konnte ich Dir nicht ersparen, aber Du sollst auch die schönen Seiten des Lebens kennenlernen!, und schonfindet sich Jesus im Bordell wieder. Er wird auch gleich verwöhnt. Als er danach auf der Bettkante die Zigarette danach raucht, fragt sie ihn:
Wie heißt Du eigentlich?
Jesus von Nazareth.
Hab ich noch nicht gehört, aber bumsen kannst du wie ein junger Gott...

----------


## schiene

Brief einer blonden Mutter an ihre blonde Tochter:

Hallo meine geliebte Tochter!
Wenn du diesen Brief bekommst, dann ist der wohl auch angekommen. Wenn nicht, dann lass es mich wissen und ich schreibe ich dir nochmal neu.
Ich schreibe langsam, weil ich weiss, dass du nicht besonders schnell lesen kannst.
Das Wetter ist bei uns soweit ganz gut. Letzte Woche hat es nur 2 Mal
geregnet: Anfang der Woche 3 Tage und auf das Ende zu, 4 Tage.
Wegen des Mantels den du haben wolltest:
dein Onkel Peter sagte, wenn ich den mit diesen Metallknöpfen verschicke würde es zu teuer, wegen des Gewichts, deshalb habe ich sie abgetrennt.
Kannst sie ja wieder annähen, denn ich habe sie in die rechte Innentasche getan.
Dein Vater hat jetzt einen neuen Job.
Er hat jetzt 500 Mann unter sich! Er mäht das Gras auf dem Friedhof.
Deine Schwester Lisa hat vor kurzem geheiratet und erwartet ein Baby.
Wir wissen noch nicht welchen Geschlechts, darum kann dir noch nicht sagen ob du Onkel wirst oder Tante.
Wenn es ein Mädchen wird, dann will sie Sie wie mich nennen. Finde ich etwas seltsam sein Kind "Mutter" zu nennen.
Deinem Bruder ist vor kurzem was Blödes passiert:
er hat sein Auto abgesperrt und hatte den Schlüssel drin vergessen. Musste zu Fuss nach Hause laufen (10 Kilometer, um den Ersatzschlüssel zu holen und um uns wieder aus dem Auto zu befreien).
Wenn du deine Cousine Lili triffst, dann richte ihr schöne Grüsse von mir aus. Wenn du sie nicht triffst, dann sag ihr nichts.
Deine Mutter
P.S.
Wollte dir noch etwas Geld in den Brief rein tun, hatte aber blöderweise den Umschlag schon zugeklebt.

----------


## pit

Es ist stark zu vermuten, dass im Bier eine Menge weibliche Hormone enthalten sind!

Anders läßst es sich nicht erklären, dass wenn man eine bestimmte Menge hat, anfängt dummes Zeug zu reden und auch plötzlich nicht mehr Auto fahren kann!

 ::

----------

Fragt eine Frau einen Mann:
"Was heißt L.I.E.B.E ?"
Der überlegt und sagt: "*L*ebenslange *I*rrtum *E*ines *B*edauernswerten *E*sels."

Da meint sie: " Das war aber nicht gerade galant von Ihnen. Lesen sie Liebe mal Rückwärts. 
Dann war das eben *E*ine *B*emerkung *E*ines *I*mpertinenten *L*ümmels !"

----------


## walter

Sag mal Schiene.

Darf ich paar von deinen Witzen kopieren und drüben einsetzen?

----------


## schiene

> Sag mal Schiene.
> 
> Darf ich paar von deinen Witzen kopieren und drüben einsetzen?


na klar kannste das  ::

----------


## walter

Danke, die letzten zwei haben ich kopiert.   ::

----------


## Didi-K

Da wir grade bei Abkürzungen sind: Woher kommt denn das Wort *EHE*?   ::  
.

.

.

.

.

Das kommt aus dem Lateinischen: "*E*rrare *H*umanum *E*st" (auf Deutsch: "irren ist menschlich").   ::

----------


## schiene

Ein kleiner Mann sitzt traurig in der Kneipe…..vor sich ein Bier….. Da kommt ein richtiger Kerl, haut dem Kleinen auf die Schulter und trinkt dessen Bier aus.
Der Kleine fängt an zu weinen.

Der Grosse: Nu hab dich nicht so, du memmiges Weichei! Flennen wegen einem Bier!

Der Kleine: Na dann pass mal auf: Heute früh hat mich meine Frau verlassen, Konto abgeraeumt, Haus leer!
Danach habe ich meinen Job verloren! Ich wollte nicht mehr leben, legte mich aufs Gleis….Umleitung! Wollte mich aufhängen….Strick gerissen! Wollte mich erschiessen…. Revolver klemmt!
Und nun kaufe ich vom letzten Geld mir ein Bier, kippe Gift rein und du säufst es mir weg….!

----------


## Robert

Wenn Konzerne twittern:
http://www.trendopfer.de/wahrheit/20...hmen-twittern/

----------


## Robert

Kommt ein Düsseldorfer ins Krankenhaus, weil er bei
einem Unfall ein Ohr verloren hat.
Kommt der Arzt auf`s Zimmer und meint "ich habe
eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht für sie.
Die gute, wir können ihnen ein Ohr transplantieren, wir
haben gerade eine Leiche rein bekommen.
Die schlechte Nachricht, der Tote ist ein
Kölner!"
Dem Düsseldorfer ist das egal: " Machen sie das"
Einen Tag später meint sein Zimmernachbar zum Arzt :
" Sagen sie mal , was ist mit dem Düsseldorfer,
der ist nach der OP nicht mehr hier gewesen?"
Der Arzt : "Der ist tot!"
"Wie, was , tot ? Wie kommt das denn ?"


Ja, sagt der Arzt, ...... *das Ohr hat den Körper
abgestoßen* !

----------


## schiene

In einem englischen Pub. Ein Mann bestellt sich ein Bier und setzt sich zu einem älteren Mann an den Tisch. Dieser fängt sofort an zu erzählen:
“Junge, siehst Du die endlos lange Mauer dort draussen? Über ein Jahr habe ich daran gearbeitet und Stein für Stein selbst gelegt. Aber denkst Du man würde mich McGregor den Maurer nennen? NEIN. Siehst Du den Pier der ewig weit ins Wasser ragt? Monatelang habe ich Balken für Balken selbst aus den Bäumen geschnitten und diesen Pier gebaut. Denkst Du man würde mich McGregor den Pierbauer nennen? NEIN. Siehst Du die tolle Theke hier in dieser Kneipe? Das Holz habe ich selbst per Hand gehobelt. Monatelang musste ich auch hierfür arbeiten. Aber denkst Du man nennt mich McGregor den Schreiner? NEIN.
Aber wehe Du fickst ein mal ne Ziege…


noch einer:

Ein Einwohner aus Stuttgart fährt zur Entenjagt aufs Land. Als er eine Ente sieht, ziehlt er und schießt. Doch der Vogel fällt auf den Hof eines Bauern, und der rückt die Beute nicht heraus.
“Das ist mein Vogel” besteht der Städter auf seinem Recht.
Der Bauer schlägt vor, den Streit, wie auf dem Land üblich, mit einem Tritt in den Unterleib beizulegen.
“Wer weniger schreit, kriegt den Vogel.”
Der Städter ist einverstanden. Der Bauer holt aus und landet einen gewaltigen Tritt in den Weichteilen des Mannes. Dieser bricht zusammen und bleibt 20 Minuten am Boden liegen.
Als er wieder aufstehen kann, keucht er:” Okay, jetzt bin ich dran.”
“Nee”, sagt der Bauer im Weggehen. “Hier nehmen Sie die Ente.”

----------


## schiene

Gerichtsverhandlung um das Sorgerecht des Kindes:
Die Frau schrie, sprang auf und sagte:Herr Richter.....Ich brachte das Kind zur Welt mit all den Schmerzen, als ich in den Wehen lag. Ich sollte das Sorgerecht für das Kind bekommen!" 
Der Richter drehte sich zum Mann und fragte: "Was haben Sie zu Ihrer Verteidigung zu sagen?" 
Der Mann blieb eine Weile nachdenklich sitzen... dann erhob er sich langsam: 

Herr Richter, wenn ich eine Münze in einen Coke-Getränkeautomaten einwerfe und eine Coke kommt heraus... wem gehört dann die Coke, dem Getränkeautomaten oder mir?

----------

Frau u. Mann verabschieden sich. Der Mann geht zur Arbeit, währenddessen geht die Frau unter die Dusche. Nach der Dusche nimmt sie an einer Frühsportsendung teil, obwohl sie nackt war. Als sie dann den Spagat machte, hörte sie ein saugendes Geräusch u. konnte sich nicht mehr bewegen. Sie hatte sich am gefliesten Boden festgesetzt. Abends fand der Mann seine Frau nackt auf dem Wohnzimmerboden sitzen. Er fragte: "Was machst du denn da?" - "Ich habe bei der Frühsportsendung mitgemacht und nun komme ich nicht mehr hoch." Der Mann riss und zerte an ihr herum, aber er bekam sie nicht los. Völlig verzweifelt rief er einen Fliesenleger an. Der Fliesenleger traute seinen Augen nicht. Beide Männer rissen nun an ihr rum. Vergebens. Der Fliesenleger sagte: "Da hilft nur noch rausstämmen." Der Mann fragte, wie teuer es werden würde." Pro m² 30€." - "Soviel?" stöhnte der Mann. Der Fliesenleger: "2.Vorschlag. Wir spielen so lange an ihren Nippeln rum bis sie feucht wird u. ziehen sie in die Küche, da kostet der m² nur 15 €."

----------

Warum musste in einer DDR-Fleischerei mindestens eine Wurst im Schaufenster hängen? Damit man nicht denkt, es wäre ein Fachgeschäft für Fliesen.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Gehen zwei durch den Wald.
> Sagt Sie: "Ich hab das Gefühl, du willst mich b u m s e n."
> Er: "Aber nein!"
> Sie: "Okay, b u m s mich trotzdem, damit ich das blöde Gefühl
> loswerde"
> +++
> Ein Mann geht in eine Cocktail-Bar und nähert sich einer Frau, die
> allein
> sitzt:
> Mann: "Darf ich Ihnen einen Cocktail ausgeben?"
> Frau: "Nein, danke. Alkohol ist schlecht für meine Beine."
> Mann: "Oh, das tut mir leid. Schwellen sie an?"
> Frau: "Nein, sie gehen auseinander."
> +++
> Haben Sie gesehen, wie der Täter Ihre Schwiegermutter überfiel und
> ermordete?" "Ja, das habe ich."
> "Und warum haben Sie nicht geholfen?"
> "Das wollte ich erst, aber dann habe ich gesehen, dass er auch alleine
> zurecht kommt!"
> +++
> Ein Jäger kommt nach Hause und erwischt seine Frau mit seinem besten
> Freund im Bett. Er holt sein Gewehr und erschießt den Kumpel.
> Darauf seine Frau: "Wenn du so weitermachst, hast du bald keine
Freunde
> mehr!"
> +++
> Conny kommt von ihrer ersten Party nach Hause.
> Fragt die Mutter: "Na, Kind, warst du auch artig?"
> "Oh ja, Mami, wenn ich den Worten von Sven glauben darf, war ich sogar

> großartig!"
> +++
> Ein 50-Jähriger geht zur Beichte: "Letzte Nacht hatte ich
> hemmungslosen Sex mit einer 18-Jährigen." Der Priester: "Nimm sieben
> große Zitronen, presse ihren Saft in ein Glas und trink es auf einen
> Zug leer!" "Und das wäscht mich von meinen Sünden rein, Herr Pfarrer?"
> "Nein, aber es wischt dir dieses dämliche Grinsen vom Gesicht."
> +++
> Kaum ist das Ehepaar am Strand angekommen, stürzt sie sich ins Meer.
> Nach kurzer Zeit ruft sie: "Schatz, siehst du, wie die Wellen mich
> küssen?" "Ja", sagt er, "und hinter dir brechen sie!"

----------


## TeigerWutz

Durch den briefmarkenfred angeregt........

Hochzeitsnacht
Ein Mann und eine Frau im mittleren Alter heiraten.
In der Hochzeitsnacht sagt sie zu ihm:
"Bitte sei vorsichtig, ich bin noch Jungfrau!"
"Ja, aber wie kannst du denn noch Jungfrau sein
du warst doch schon dreimal verheiratet?"
"Nun, mein erster Mann war Psychiater,
er wollte nur drüber reden.
Der zweite war Gynäkologe
und wollte immer nur gucken.
Und mein dritter Mann war Briefmarkensammler,
er wollte immer nur...... - Oh Gott, wie ich ihn vermisse!"

----------


## walter

Was ist Tierquälerei? 
Einer Schlange Viagra zu geben.

-------------

Herr Bert will nach Bangkok. Das Fräulein im Reisebüro fragt Ihn: "Möchten Sie Über Athen oder Bukarest fliegen?"
Herr Bert: "Nur über Ostern."

-------------

"Soll ich Ihnen das Mittagessen in die Kabine bringen?", fragt der Ober den seekranken Willi. "Oder sollen wir es gleich für Sie über Bord werfen?

-------------

Der Daniel in einem kleinen Hotel: "Bitte, ich möchte zwei Eier, eines steinhart, das andere roh, einen verkohlten Toast und eine lauwarme Brühe, die wohl Kaffee heißt."
"Ich weiß nicht, ob sich das machen lässt," gibt der Kellner zu bedenken.
"Aber wieso denn das? Gestern ging es doch auch!"

-------------

Enrico kommt vom Urlaub zurück.
Fragt ihn der Zollbeamte: "Kaffee? Tee? Zigaretten? Schnaps?"
Darauf Enrico: "Danke, kein Bedarf mehr - alles schon im Gepäck."

-------------

Am Badestrand in Italien trifft Phommel seine Jugendliebe, die er fünfzehn Jahre nicht gesehen hat, die herrlich üppige Claudia.
Phommel : "Kommst Du heute Abend zu mir ins Hotel?"
Claudia: "Gern, ich freue mich."
Phommel : "Ich freue mich auch wahnsinnig."
Claudia: "Geh Du aber jetzt erst mal schnell ins Wasser, die Leute können schon sehen wie sehr Du Dich freust..."

-------------

Kurz vor Palermo wird der deutsche Tourist Schiene von einem bewaffneten Mann angehalten.
Schiene steigt aus dem Auto und fleht: "Sie können mein ganzes Geld, mein Auto und meine Uhr haben, aber lassen Sie mich bitte leben."
"Darüber lässt sich reden", meint der Sizilianer grinsend, "wenn Du jetzt die Hose runterziehst und Dir einen runterholst."
Zitternd kommt Schiene dem Befehl nach. Kaum ist er fertig, schreit der Sizilianer: "Los, noch einmal!"
Mit Angstschweiß auf der Stirn macht der Überfallene sich nochmals ans Werk.
Als er wieder soweit ist, besteht der Sizilianer auf ein drittes Mal.
"Ich kann nicht mehr, ich bin völlig fertig", jammert Schiene.
"Ausgezeichnet, dann kannst Du jetzt freundlicherweise meine Schwester mit in die Stadt nehmen!"

-------------

Alex in Hua Hin beschwert sich, dass das Dach über seinem Bad undicht sei und verlangte nach drei Tagen, als sich immer noch nichts getan hatte, den Direktor zu sprechen. Doch der zog sich elegant aus der Affäre: "Mein Herr, bei schlechtem Wetter kann ich den Schaden nicht reparieren lassen, und wenn die Sonne scheint, erübrigt es sich ja!"

-------------

Karo zur Dame an der Rezeption in Thailand: "Ein Zimmer, bitte schön." - "Möchten Sie eines mit Bad oder eines mit Dusche?" Karo ist knapp bei Kasse. Deshalb erkundigt er sich: "Was ist der Unterschied?" Die Empfangsdame pikiert: "Unter der Dusche müssen Sie stehen."

----------


## schiene



----------


## kathu

Ein ganz kurzer:

Geht ne Frau am Schuhladen vorbei.

----------


## Didi-K

> Ein ganz kurzer:
> 
> Geht ne Frau am Schuhladen vorbei.


Oder:
Geht ein Ostfriese an einer Kneipe vorbei ...   ::

----------


## schiene

Ein kleiner Junge sieht wie zu Hause seine Mutter ihr weißes Hochzeitskleid anprobiert.Er betrachtet es und fragt die Mutter warum das Kleid weiß ist.Sie antwortet ihm es wäre ein zeiche ihrer Reinheit vor der Ehe.
Er ist etwas mißtrauisch und fragt auch seinen Vater.Er nimmt das Kind bei der Hand,geht mit ihm in die Küche und zeigt auf die weiße Spülmaschiene,dann auf den weißen Elektroherd,die weiße Waschmaschiene,die weiße Kaffeemaschiene und sagt:Kind,alle Haushaltsgeräte sind weiß  :cool:

----------


## Willi Wacker

::   ::   ::

----------


## schiene

Ein Mann geht in eine Disco und hat ein T-Shirt an, auf dem steht: "Türken haben 3
Probleme"
Ein Türke kommt auf ihn zu und fragt: "Ey, was iss das für´n Scheiß?!"
Der Mann antwortet: "Siehst Du, das ist euer erstes Problem, ihr seid viel zu
neugierig." Der Türke geht wieder und kommt nach ein paar Minuten mit einem Kollegen
wieder und die beiden schubsen den Mann herum. Der Mann antwortet: "Siehst Du, das
ist euer zweites Problem, ihr seid viel zu aggressiv."
Die Türken ziehen ab und der Mann trinkt sein Bier aus, tanzt noch eine Stunde und
geht dann aus der Disco raus. Draußen warten die Türken mit fünf Mann, alle ziehen
Messer.
Er: "Seht ihr, das ist euer drittes Problem, ihr kommt mit Messern zu einer
Schiesserei"

----------


## wein4tler

Liechtenstein erklärt der Volksrepublik China per Fax den Krieg: 
Wir erklären hiermit der VR China den Krieg. 
Wir sind gut bewaffnet. Wir haben 2 Panzer und 350 Soldaten. Noch am selben Tag faxen die Chinesen zurück. 
Wir sind mit der Kriegserklärung einverstanden, doch bitte beachten Sie folgendes: Wir haben 720 Flugzeuge, 3640 Panzer und 5,1 Millionen Soldaten. 
Prompt faxt Liechtenstein wieder zurück: In diesem Falle sind wir leider gezwungen die Kriegserklärung zurück zu ziehen. Wir haben leider nicht genug Platz für die Kriegsgefangenen.

----------


## walter

::

----------


## schiene

geklaut aus einem anderen Thai Forum   ::  

Der junge Chuck will mit einer eigenen Ranch reich werden. Als Anfang kauft er einem Farmer ein Pferd ab. Er übergibt dem Farmer seine ganzen 100 Dollar und dieser verspricht, ihm das Pferd am nächsten Tag zu liefern.

Am nächsten Tag kommt der Farmer vorbei und teilt Chuck eine schlechte Nachricht mit: "Es tut mir leid, Kleiner, aber das Tier ist in der Nacht tot umgefallen." Meint Chuck: "Kein Problem. Gib mir einfach mein Geld zurück. "Geht nicht", eröffnet ihm der Farmer. "Ich habe das Geld gestern bereits für Dünger ausgegeben."

Chuck überlegt kurz."Na dann", fängt er an, "nehme ich das tote Biest trotzdem."
"Wozu denn?"fragt der Farmer.
"Ich will es verlosen", erklärt ihm Chuck. "Du kannst doch kein totes Pferd verlosen!", staunt der Farmer. Doch Chuck antwortet: "Kein Problem! Ich erzähl' einfach keinem, dass es schon tot ist..."

Monate später laufen sich Chuck - fein in Anzug und schicken Schuhen - und der Farmer in der Stadt über den Weg. Fragt der Farmer: "Chuck! Wie lief's denn mit der Verlosung des Pferde-Kadavers?"

"Spitze", erzählt ihm Chuck. "Ich habe über 500 Lose zu je 2 Dollar verkauft und meine ersten 1000 Dollar Profit gemacht."

"Ja... gab's denn keine Reklamationen?"
"Doch - vom Gewinner", sagt Chuck. "Dem habe ich dann einfach seine 2 Dollar zurückgegeben."

----------


## wein4tler

Osterhasenwitz:

Der Osterhase geht in den Bäckerladen, sagt er zu dem Bäcker: "Fünf Brötchen du Blödmann!"

Packt der Bäcker ihm seine Brötchen in die Tasche, und der Osterhase verschwindet wieder.

Am nächsten Tag kommt er wieder: "Fünf Brötchen du Blödmann!"

Sagt der Bäcker: "Wenn du noch einmal kommst, nagle ich dich mit den Ohren an die Wand!"

Am nächsten Tag kommt er wieder, und fragt: "Hast du Nägel?"

Der Bäcker: "NEIN!"

Osterhase: "Dann kannste mich auch nicht festnageln, also fünf Brötchen, du Blödmann!"


Osterwitz:

Mitternacht in einer kleinen Bar. Der Wirt steht mit ein paar Gästen an der Theke. Da geht die Tür auf, ein Mann kommt rein und bestellt eine Flasche Champagner. Als er diese bekommen hat, lässt er den Korken knallen und ruft laut: "Prosit Neujahr!"

"Was soll denn der Quatsch?", weist ihn der Wirt zurecht. "Wir haben OSTERN!"

"Ostern?", stammelt der Mann perplex. "Oh je, das gibt Ärger. So lange war ich noch nie Feiern ..."


Warum will Mann kein Osterhase sein?

1. Weil er dann den Schwanz hinten tragen müsste.
2. Weil er sich die Eier färben lassen muss.
3. Und weil er nur einmal im Jahr kommen darf!

----------


## Enrico

Was liegt am Strand und Nuschelt?








































































Ne Nuschel   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Ist wohl eine Muschel mit Sprachfehler.

----------


## pit

Ein selbstbewusster und gut aussehender Mann kommt in eine Bar. Er setzt sich an einen Tisch in die Nähe der Bar zu einer sehr attraktiven Frau, wirft ihr einen Blick zu und schaut dann auf seine Uhr. Die Frau bemerkt das und fragt ihn: „Ist Ihre Verabredung spät dran?“
„Nein …“ antwortet der Mann „ … ich habe nur gerade diese hypermoderne State-of-the-Art-Armbanduhr gekauft und sie getestet.“
Die Frau, neugierig: „Was ist denn das Besondere an dieser Uhr?“
„Nun, sie nimmt über spezielle Alphawellen telepatischen Kontakt zu mir auf und spricht zu mir“ erklärt er.
„Und was erzählt sie Ihnen gerade?“
„Sie sagt, dass Sie unter Ihrem Kleid kein Höschen anhaben.“
Die Frau kichert und sagt: „Nun, dann ist Ihre neue Wunder-Uhr jetzt schon kaputt. Ich trage nämlich im Moment ein Höschen.“
Der Mann erklärt: „Nein, kaputt ist sie nicht. Sie geht nur 'ne Stunde vor.“

 ::

----------


## walter

Der ist ja super   :: 

Den kopiere ich ins Nitty.   ::

----------


## walter

Schon passiert.   ::

----------


## wein4tler

*Witze über Viagra*

"Der Bodensee ist besser als Viagra." - "Wieso?" - "Meine Uhr fiel vor zwei Wochen rein, ich hab sie jetzt rausgefischt - und sie steht immer noch!"

"Hast Du schon einmal Viagra probiert?" - "Ja, und ich stehe dazu!"

Markus zu seinem Kumpel: „Gestern Abend ist mir was Peinliches passiert!“ – „Was denn?“ – „Ich nahm gestern gleichzeitig Viagra und Valium ein und der Erfolg war: Du kriegst zwar einen Riesenständer – aber das ist dir in dem Moment völlig egal ...!“

Treffen sich zwei 70-jährige. Sagt der eine zum andern: "Du, seit ich Viagra einnehme fühle ich mich wie ein 20-jähriger!" Entgegnet der andere: "Blödes Zeug, mich stört es gewaltig bei der Gartenarbeit!"

Unterhalten sich zwei Penis. Der eine: „Du, die wollen Viagra abschaffen.“ Darauf der andere: „ Mensch so ein Scheiß, die können uns doch nicht so hängen lassen!“ 

Warum streuen die Österreicher Viagra kurz vor Weihnachten in den Wald? Weil sie den Christbaum gleich mit Ständer haben wollen!

Warum wirft die Operndiva Viagra ins Publikum? Sie will "Standing ovations"!

Was bekommt man, wenn man Viagra in ein Glas heißes Wasser wirft? - Einen steifen Grog.

Was gibt es, wenn ein Glühwürmchen Viagra frisst? Eine Stehlampe.

Was ist ein Glühwürmchen ohne Viagra? Ein Lampion!

Was ist ein Velo-Viagra? Ein Fahrradständer.

----------


## pit

Mag vielleicht sein, dass diejenigen unter 40 den nicht so richtig verstehen können!

Ein Jurastudent in der mündlichen Abschlussprüfung:

Der Prüfer:„Herr Maier, Sie haben soweit alle Fragen gut beantworten können, nun möchten wir aber auch noch eine Frage stellen, die nicht unbedingt zu Ihrem Fachbereich gehört! Was ist schneller, das Licht, oder der Schall?“

Maier: „Hmm…. , ja, das Licht!“

Der Prüfer: „Begründen Sie bitte Ihre Aussage!“

Maier: „Wir hatten auf unserer Bude ein altes Radio. Wenn wir dieses eingeschaltet haben, war immer zuerst das Licht da und erst später der Schall!“

----------


## wein4tler

Als Kind hat mich dieses grüne Auge beim alten Röhrenradio immer fasziniert.

----------


## pit

In Österreich wird für Motorradfahrer bald ein neues Gesetz gelten! Pudelmütze statt Helm!

Bei einem Crashversuch wurden beide Teile von einer 84 m hohen Brücke geworfen. Die Pudelmütze hat den Sturz unbeschadet überstanden!   ::  

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Noch besser zuerst die Pudelhaube und darauf den Helm - doppelt hält besser.

----------


## Greenhorn

::  Schoen das auch Oestreicher ueber solche Witze lachen koennen.
Naja, ... ich lach' ja auch ueber *gute* (!) Beamtenwitze.  ::  


 [img_l:3lmmth3j]http://www.siamonline.de/forum/userfiles/img/DSC00398i.jpg[/img_l:3lmmth3j]


Ansonsten habe ich gehoert, bei den Ami's laufen aehnliche Versuche:

 ::

----------


## pit

Wieso Männer eine kürzere Lebenserwartung haben, war lange Zeit eine ungelöste Frage. Bis jetzt... 

Wenn Du versuchst, eine Frau vor der harten Arbeitswelt zu schützen, bist du ein Chauvinist. 
Wenn Du zu Hause bleibst und die Hausarbeit machst, bist du eine Schwuchtel. 
Wenn Du zu viel arbeitest, hast du nie Zeit für sie. 
Wenn Du zu wenig arbeitest, bist du ein nichtsnutziger Penner. 
Wenn sie eine langweilige Arbeit mit geringer Bezahlung hat, ist es Ausbeutung. 
Wenn Du eine langweilige Arbeit mit geringer Bezahlung hast, sollst du deinen Lahmarsch in Bewegung setzen und was besseres finden. 
Wenn Du vor ihr befördert wirst, ist es Diskriminierung weiblicher Angestellter. 
Wenn sie vor dir befördert wird, ist es Gleichstellung der Geschlechter. 
Wenn Du ihr sagst, wie gut sie aussieht, ist es sexuelle Belästigung. 
Wenn Du den Mund hältst, ist es typisch männliche Gleichgültigkeit. 
Wenn Du weinst, bist du ein Weichei. 
Wenn Du nicht weinst, bist du ein unsensibler Bastard. 
Wenn Du eine Entscheidung ohne sie triffst, bist du ein Chauvinist. 
Wenn sie eine Entscheidung ohne dich trifft, ist sie eine starke Frau. 
Wenn sie für dich etwas tun soll, was ihr nicht gefällt, dominierst du sie. 
Wenn Du für sie etwas tun sollst, was dir nicht gefällt, ist es ein Gefallen. 
Wenn Du sagst, dass dir weibliche Körper und knappe Unterwäsche gefallen, bist du pervers. 
Wenn Du es nicht sagst, bist du schwul. 
Wenn Du von einer Frau erwartest, dass sie ihre Beine rasiert und sich in Form hält, bist du ein Sexist. 
Wenn nicht, bist du unromantisch. 
Wenn Du dich selbst in Form hältst, bist du eitel. 
Wenn Du es nicht tust, ein Klops. 
Wenn Du ihr Blumen kaufst, willst du damit irgendwas erreichen. 
Wenn Du keine Blumen kaufst, denkst du nie an sie. 
Wenn Du stolz auf deine Leistungen bist, bist du eingebildet. 
Wenn Du nicht stolz darauf bist, bist du nicht zielstrebig. 
Wenn sie Kopfschmerzen hat, ist sie müde. 
Wenn Du Kopfschmerzen hast, liebst du sie nicht mehr. 

Männer sterben früher, weil sie es einfach wollen!

 ::

----------


## schiene

Wenn Somlak unter der Dusche steht benutz sie normalerweise immer noch den Rest vom Shampoo um sich einzuschäumen, gestern hat sie gelesen was auf der Flasche steht:
Für extra Volumen und mehr Fülle!!!
Sch.......!!!
"Kein Wunder, dass es mir so schwer fällt mein Gewicht zu kontrollieren."
Ich werde ab sofort nur noch Geschirrspülmittel benutzen.... da steht drauf:
Entfernt auch hartnäckiges Fett!  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Ja, ja, Schiene - warte nur ab wenn sie entdeckt dass du hier über sie witzelst. Dann ist Schluss mit Lustig, dann gibt es Oplatzki.   ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Betreff: Bitte zeigt Verständnis im neuen Jahr




_Wir Männer dürfen nicht vergessen, dass es für Frauen mit beginnendem Alter schwierig wird, denselben Standard im Haushalt zu halten. Zeige Verständnis, wenn dir dieser Umstand auffällt! Ein Freund schrieb mir, wie er diese Situation meistert:_



„Als ich mich vor einiger Zeit aus dem Berufsleben zurückzog, wurde es für meine Frau notwendig, sich um einen zweiten Job umzuschauen. Kurz nachdem sie den zweiten Job hatte, zeigte sich ihr Alter. Gewöhnlich kommen wir um die gleiche Zeit heim, sie von der Arbeit und ich vom Golfplatz. Obwohl sie weiß, wie hungrig ich um diese Zeit bin, hat sie den Wunsch noch eine halbe Stunde auszuruhen.



Ich schreie sie nicht an! Stattdessen sage ich, sie soll sich Zeit lassen und mich aufwecken sobald das Essen am Tisch steht. Mein Mittagessen nehme ich im Golfklub ein, daher erscheint es mir nicht vernünftig, auch am Abend auswärts zu essen; wenn ich am Abend unsere Haustüre öffne bin ich bereit für Hausmannskost!



Früher wusch sie das Geschirr gleich nach dem Essen. Nun erscheint es ihr nicht ungewöhnlich, noch ein wenig sitzen zu bleiben. Ich versuche mein Bestes, indem ich ihr jeden Abend mehrmals diplomatisch erkläre, dass sich das Geschirr nicht von alleine wäscht. Diese Aufmunterung motiviert sie, das Geschirr noch vor dem Schlafengehen zu waschen.



Ein anderes Symptom beginnenden Alters sind ihre Beschwerden. Zum Beispiel beschwert sie sich, dass es umständlich für sie ist, unsere monatlichen Erlagscheine in der Mittagspause aufzugeben. Aber, Burschen, wir haben die Frauen zu nehmen, so wie sie sind. Also lächele ich nur und muntere sie auf. Ich sage ihr, sie kann es auf 2, sogar 3 Tage aufteilen, da muss sie sich nicht so tummeln. Ich erinnere sie daran, dass es ihr nicht schadet, ab und zu ein Mittagessen auszulassen (wenn ihr wisst, was ich meine). Auf dieses Argument bin ich sehr stolz, ich glaube, es ist mein bestes.



Auch bei einfachen Arbeiten braucht sie jetzt Pausen. Obwohl der Garten nur zur Hälfte gemäht ist, macht sie schon eine Pause. Ich versuche, keine Szene zu machen. Ich bin fair. Stattdessen empfehle ich ihr ein großes Glas Limonade zu trinken und sich niederzusetzen. Und wenn sie sich ein Glas Limonade macht, kann sie mir ja auch gleich eines machen.



Obwohl ich in der Unterstützung meiner Frau Engel gleich bin, kann ich nicht sagen, dass mir diese Rücksichtnahme immer leicht fällt. Keiner weiß besser als ich, wie Frauen mit zunehmendem Alter frustriert sein können. Aber, Burschen, wenn ihr auf Grund dieses Schreibens mehr Takt und weniger Kritik anwendet, hat sich meine Mühe gelohnt. Schließlich sind wir auf der Erde, dass einer dem anderen hilft.“

Have a nice day!

TW

----------


## schiene



----------


## pit

Es ist wiedermal soweit   

Die Grillsaison hat endlich wieder angefangen und es ist daher wichtig, dass wir uns ein paar Punkte in Erinnerung rufen über die Regeln des Kochens draußen, da das das einzige Kochen ist, das echte Männer unternehmen, weil damit ja immer eine gewisse Gefahr verbunden ist.

Wenn ein Mann sich dazu bereit erklärt, das Grillen zu übernehmen, wird die folgende Kette von Ereignissen in Bewegung gesetzt.

1) Die Frau kauft das Essen

2) Die Frau macht den Salat, bereitet das Gemüse und den Nachtisch.

3) Die Frau bereitet das Fleisch fürs Grillen vor, legt es auf ein  Tablett, zusammen mit allen notwendigen Utensilien und trägt es nach draußen, wo der Mann schon mit einem Bier in der Hand vor dem Grill sitzt.

Und hier kommt der ganz wichtige Punkt des Ablaufs.

4) DER MANN LEGT DAS FLEISCH AUF DEN GRILL.

5) Danach mehr Routinehandlungen, die Frau bringt die Teller und das Besteck nach draußen.

6) Die Frau informiert den Mann, dass das Fleisch am Anbrennen ist.

7) Er dankt ihr für diese wichtige Information und bestellt gleich noch mal ein Bier bei ihr, während er sich um die Notlage kümmert.

Und dann wieder ein ganz wichtiger Punkt!!!!!

8) DER MANN NIMMT DAS FLEISCH VOM GRILL UND GIBT ES DER FRAU.  

9) Danach wieder mehr Routine. Die Frau arrangiert die Teller, den Salat, das Brot, das Besteck, die Servietten und Saucen und bringt alles zum Tisch raus.

10) Nach dem Essen räumt die Frau den Tisch ab, wäscht das Geschirr und wieder ganz wichtig!!!!! :

11) ALLE LOBEN DEN MANN FÜR SEINE KOCHKÜNSTE UND DANKEN IHM FÜR DAS TOLLE ESSEN.  

12) Der Mann fragt die Frau, wie es ihr gefallen hat, mal nicht kochen zu müssen  und wie er dann sieht, dass sie leicht eingeschnappt ist, kommt er zu dem  Schluss, dass man es den Weibern sowieso nie Recht machen kann.

 ::

----------


## schiene

@Pit,
wenns auch spassig gemeint ist,aber grillen ist reine Männersache vom Einkauf,dem Zubereiten des Fleisches,dem anzünden des Grills und der Überwachung des Grillvorgangs!!!
Richtig ist das die Frau das Bier bringen darf,den Tisch decken darf,den Dreck wegzuräumen hat und den Abwasch zu machen hat.
Auf Salate kann man beim Grillen verzichten  :: 
Sollte das Fleisch wirklich angebrannt sein hat natürlich die Frau die Schuld da sie nicht rechtzeitig mit dem Eindecken des Tisches fertig geworden ist oder der Mann sein Bier selbst holen musste  ::  
Das Lob alleine verdient natürlich nur der Mann der ja letztendlich die Hauptverantwortung hatte.  ::

----------


## pit

Als Arthur Davidson gestorben war, kam er zu Petrus an die Himmelspforte. Bei der Aufnahme sagte Petrus: "Du warst immer ein guter Mensch und hast diese tollen Motorräder gebaut, die der Welt soviel brachten. Nun, mein Sohn, Du darfst du dir aussuchen, mit wem du hier im Himmel die Zeit verbringen möchtest."

"Mit Gott", sagte Arthur knapp und schon wurde er ins Chefzimmer gebracht.

Dort angekommen sagte Arthur: "Bist du nicht der Erfinder der Frau?" Gott antwortet: "Ja, sicher!"

"Also gut," sagt Arthur, "mal ganz ehrlich von Meister zu Meister, da sind ein paar dicke Konstruktionsfehler an deiner Erfindung: Erstens ist da eine zu große Unbeständigkeit der Oberflächenwölbung, zweitens rattert sie ständig auf Höchstdrehzahl, drittens sind die meisten Hinterteile zu weich und wackeln viel zu viel. Viertens ist der Einlass zu nahe am Auspuff und schließlich sind die Unterhaltskosten unverschämt hoch."
Gott denkt kurz nach, geht zu seinem Laptop, tippt ein paar Zahlen ein und wartet kurz. Dann sagt er: "Stimmt, aber nach meiner Statistik reiten mehr Männer auf meiner Erfindung als auf Deiner!".

 ::

----------


## pit

Neulich am Geldautomaten

Männer:
1. Motor abstellen
2. Aussteigen, in die Sparkasse gehen
3. Karte reinstecken
4. Code eingeben
5. Karte und Geld nehmen und gehen

Frauen:
1. Ankommen
2. Make-Up im Rückspiegel kontrollieren
3. Motor aus
4. Schlüssel in die Handtasche stecken
5. Reingehen
6. Karte in der Handtasche suchen
7. Karte reinstecken
8. In der Handtasche nach der OB-Packung suchen, auf der der Code notiert ist
9. Code eingeben
10. Einige Minuten die Bedienungsanweisung studieren
11. "Abbruch" drücken
12. Code wieder eingeben
13. Kontostand prüfen
14. Briefumschlag in der Handtasche suchen
15. Stift in der Handtasche suchen
16. Kontostand auf dem Briefumschlag notieren
17. Bedienungsanleitung studieren
18. Geld ziehen
19. Ins Auto steigen
20. Make-Up kontrollieren
21. Schlüssel suchen
22. Motor anlassen
23. Make-Up kontrollieren
24. Losfahren
25. Anhalten
26. Umkehren
27. Aussteigen
28. Karte aus dem Automat nehmen
29. Einsteigen
30. Karte in die Brieftasche stecken
31. Quittung wegstecken
32. Geldentnahme notieren
33. In der Handtasche Platz für die Brieftasche machen
34. Make-Up kontrollieren
35. Losfahren
36. Fünf Kilometer weit fahren
37. Handbremse lösen

 ::

----------


## Erich

Hab das gerade meiner Frau vorgelesen, am Ende kam von ihr: "ich aber nicht", meine Antwort: "stimmt, du hast keinen Führerschein". Lustiger Abend heute  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Beim Einstellungsgespräch fordert der Leiter der Personalabteilung die Bewerberin auf: „Nennen Sie mir drei Fleischgerichte.”
Sie:„Rumpsteak, Schnitzel, Roulade.”
Er:„Drei alkoholische Getränke.”
Sie:„Whisky, Cognac, Wein.”
ER:„Drei Vogelarten.”
Sie:„Amsel, Storch, Meise.”
Er:„Und zum Schluss bitte noch drei Flüsse in Dänemark.”
Sie:„Tut mir leid, ich weiß keinen einzigen.”
ER:„Dachte ich mir doch, dass Sie außer Fressen, Saufen und Vögeln nichts im Kopf haben.”


Sie: „Das Auto ist kaputt. Es hat Wasser im Vergaser.“
Er: „Wasser im Vergaser? Das ist doch lächerlich!“
Sie: „Ich sag Dir das Auto hat Wasser im Vergaser!“
Er: „Du weißt doch nicht mal, was ein Vergaser ist! Ich werde das mal überprüfen. Wo ist das Auto?“
Sie: „Im Pool...“


Ein Mann sitzt in der Bar und genehmigt sich einen Drink nach seinem Arbeitstag, als diese wunderschöne und sexy junge Frau hereinkommt. Sie sieht so gut aus, dass der Mann sie nicht aus den Augen lässt und sie mit seinen Blicken verschlingt.
Die Frau bemerkt die Blicke und geht direkt zu dem Mann. Noch bevor er sich für sein Benehmen entschuldigen kann, sagt die Frau: Ich tue alles, absolut alles was Du von mir verlangst, ganz egal wie pervers, für 200 Mark und einer Bedingung. Überrascht fragt der Mann, welche Bedingung das sei. Die Frau sagt: „Du musst das, was Du dir von mir wünschst, in nur drei Worten sagen.“
Der Mann überlegt für einen Moment, holt seine Brieftasche heraus, blättert langsam vier 50 Mark-Scheine auf den Tisch und gibt sie der Frau. Dann schaut er tief in ihre Augen und sagt mit einer langsamen Stimme: „Streich mein Haus...“

----------


## Enrico

::  Den letzten fand ich am besten   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Kommt ein Beamter zum Arbeitsamt. Er sagt zu dem Beamten:" Ich hätte gern einen Beruf, der nichts mit Frauen zu tun hat!"
Antwortet ihm der Beamte:" Also, da gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder sie fliegen Flugzeug oder sie fahren Panzer! Fliegen sie Flugzeug, ist alles ok. Fahren sie Panzer, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder sie sitzen unten oder sie sitzen oben. Sitzen sie unten, ist alles ok. Sitzen sie oben, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder bleiben sie am Leben oder werden erschossen. Bleiben sie am Leben, ist alles ok. Werden sie erschossen, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder kommen sie in den Himmel oder aus ihnen wächst ein Baum. Kommen sie in den Himmel, ist alles ok. Wächst aus ihnen ein Baum, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder werden sie zu Streichhölzern oder zu Toilettenpapier verarbeitet. Werden sie zu Streichhölzern verarbeitet, ist alles ok. Werden sie zu Toilettenpapier verarbeitet, gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder kommen sie auf die Herren- oder auf die Damentoilette. Kommen sie auf die Herrentoilette, ist alles ok. Kommen sie auf die Damentoilette, war alles umsonst!"

----------


## pit

Ein Mann kauft sich einen neuartigen Lügendetektor, der den Lügner schlägt, wenn er lügt. Beim Abendessen wird der Anti-Lügen-Roboter dann gleich ausprobiert:

Vater: Na, Sohnemann? Wo warst du heute während der Schulzeit?
Sohn: Im Unterricht!

Roboter schlägt Sohn

Sohn: Okay, ich war im Kino und hab mir Filme angeschaut.
Vater: Welchen Film hast du denn geschaut?
Sohn: Findet Nemo!

Roboter schlägt Sohn

Sohn: Okay, okay, es war ein Sex-Film...
Vater: WAS? Als ich in deinem Alter war, wusste ich nicht mal, was Sex ist!

Roboter schlägt Vater

Mutter: Hahaha, siehst du mal, ist halt dein Sohn!

Roboter schlägt Mutter 

 ::

----------


## pit

Ein Mann mit einem kleinen Äffchen kommt in eine Bar. Während der Mann gemütlich sein Bier trinkt, springt das Äffchen im ganzen Lokal herum. Es schnappt sich ein paar Erdnüsse auf einem Tisch, isst sie, dann springt es auf den Billardtisch, greift sich eine Billardkugel und schluckt auch diese hinunter. 

Der Wirt ruft: "Verdammt, haben Sie gesehen, was Ihr Äffchen gerade gemacht hat?" "Nein", sagt der Mann, "was denn?" Der Wirt erklärt aufgeregt: "Es hat soeben eine ganze Billard-Kugel hinuntergeschluckt." "Ach so." antwortet der Mann. "Na, das verwundert mich nicht. Der Kleine frisst alles, was er finden kann. Manchmal vertut er sich. Ich bezahle die Kugel." 

Zwei Wochen später kommt der Mann erneut in die Gaststätte und das Äffchen ist auch wieder dabei. Es springt wieder auf einen Tisch, auf dem sich diesmal in einem Glas eine Olive befindet. Das Äffchen nimmt die Olive, steckt sie sich in den Hintern, zieht sie wieder heraus und frisst sie. Der Wirt ist angewidert und ruft zum Mann: "Haben Sie eben gesehen, was ihr kleines Äffchen diesmal gemacht hat?" "Nein, was?" fragt der Mann. Der Wirt erläutert: "Es nahm eine Olive aus einem Glas, steckte sie sich in den Hintern, nahm sie wieder heraus und aß sie dann auf." "Ach so." meint der Mann. "Na, das verwundert mich nicht. Der Kleine frisst immer noch alles, was er finden kann, aber seit der Sache mit der Billardkugel misst er vorher alles aus ..."

 ::

----------


## schiene

*Gründe warum Saufen gut ist:*
Mit 30 Jahren stirbt ein Pferd,
das niemals ein Glas Bier geleert.
Mit 20 sterben Schaf und Ziegen,
die niemals Schnaps zu trinken kriegen.
Die Kuh trinkt Wasser nie mit Rum,
nach 18 Jahren fällt Sie um.
Mit 15 ist das Leben für den Hund schon um,
auch ohne Whiskey, Schnaps und Rum.
Die Katze schleckt nur Milch allein,
sie geht nach 13 Jahren ein.
Das Huhn legt Eier für Likör
6 Jahre lang - dann lebt's nicht mehr.
Der Mensch trinkt Schnaps, trotz kranker Galle
und überlebt die Viecher alle.
Damit ist der Beweis erstellt,
dass Alkohol gesund erhählt.
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## pit

::

----------


## schiene

Jupp Heynckes,K.H.Rummenigge und Uli Hoeneß kommen in den Himmel und werden dort vom Gott höchspersönlich bergüsst.
Gott wendet sich zuerst an Rummenigge:Karl Heinz,woran denkst du zuerst wenn du nicht an Fußball denkst?
Rummenigge:
Ich glaube das der Benzinmotor eine Erfindung des Teufels ist.Ich glaube wenn wir Menschen weiterhin FCKW verwenden
und die Kriegsmaschinerien herstellen wird die Welt nichts mehr als ein riesiges Treibhaus sein und alle Menschen werden sterben.
Gott denkt nach und dann sagt er:das ist gut,komm her und setz dich zu meiner Linken.

Dann wendet sich Gott an Heynckes.
Jupp,woran glaubst du??
Ich glaube an den Menschen und seine Stärke.Ich glaube der Mensch muss fähig sein,seine eigenen Entscheidungen
zu treffen und niemand darf ihm vorschreiben was er zu tun hat.
Gott denkt nach und meint:das ist gut,komm her und setz dich zu meiner Rechten.

Dann wendet sich Gott an Hoeneß.
Und du Uli,woran glaubst du??
Ich glaube du sitzt auf meinem Platz!!! :cool:

----------


## schiene

Eine ältere Frau sieht im Treppenhaus einen kleinen Jungen, der mit seinem Zipfelchen spielt. Die Frau sagt empört zu ihm: „Hör sofort auf damit, das ist ja obszön, was du da machst!“ Der Junge grinst sie nur an und sagt: „Und ob das zsön ist!“

----------


## pit

Neulich in der Schule:

"Wenn ich den Kopf nach unten halte", erklärt der Lehrer, "strömt mir das Blut hinein. Aber warum nicht in die Füße, wenn ich stehe?" 
Ein Schüler: "Weil Ihre Füße nicht hohl sind."

 ::

----------


## wein4tler

Pit, der ist gut. Den muss ich meiner Schwägerin erzählen, die ist Lehrerin.

----------


## Enrico

Ein Mann geht in die Kneipe und setzt sich
an
den Tresen.
Als der Wirt ihn fragt, was er will,
antwortet er:
"Ich wette mit Dir um ein Bier, dass
ich
etwas in meiner Tasche
habe, dass du noch nie gesehen hast."
Der Wirt, mit allen Wassern gewaschen, geht
auf die Wette ein.
Daraufhin öffnet der Gast seine Jackentasche
und holt ein kleines
30 cm großes Männchen raus und stellt es auf
den Tresen.
Das Männchen sah aus wie der berühmte Autor
Simmel und ging
den Tresen entlang, schüttelt jedem Gast die
Hand und sagt:
"Guten Tag, sehr erfreut, mein Name ist
Simmel, ich bin Literat".
Der Wirt, so was noch nie gesehen, war
völlig
aus dem Häuschen
und fragte ihn, woher er das Männchen hat.
Daraufhin antwortete ihm der Gast: "Geh
raus, die Straße entlang,
bis du an eine Ecke mit einer Laterne
kommst.
Dann reibe an der
Laterne und es erscheint dir eine gute
Fee."
Der Wirt rannte sofort los, kam an der
Laterne an und befolgte die
Anweisungen des Gastes. Daraufhin erschien
ihm eine gute Fee
und gewährte ihm einen Wunsch. Der Wirt
überlegte nicht lange
und sagte: "Ich hätte gerne 5 Millionen
in kleinen Scheinen." Die
Fee klopfte mit ihrem Zauberstab und
'Puff...', der Wirt hatte 5
Melonen in der Hand und um ihm herum lauter
kleine Schweine.
Stinksauer ging er zu seiner Kneipe zurück
und sah seinen Gast
noch am Tresen stehen.
Er ging zu ihm und schimpfte: "Deine
Fee
ist wohl schwerhörig, ich
wollte 5 Millionen in kleinen Scheinen und
bekomme hier 5 Melonen
und lauter kleine Schweine." Da sagte
der Gast: "Klar ist die
schwerhörig, oder dachtest Du allen Ernstes,
ich wünsche mir
einen 30 cm großen Simmel."

----------


## Enrico

*Heute Nacht werden hier an unserer Hauptstraße unsere Huren umgestellt.* 

(Susi ist nun in der Eiergasse, Petra am Schlachthof usw.!  

Schlimm - Bis man da wieder durchblickt.) !

----------


## rampo

Die Uhren werden umgestellt , fuer mich bitte die 70 ger Jahre .

Fg.

----------


## schiene

> Die Uhren werden umgestellt , fuer mich bitte die 70 ger Jahre .


Ich habe heute auch unseren Uhren um gestellt.Die eine vom Wohnzimmerschrank stellte ich auf den Küchenschrank und die aus der Küche
habe ich ins Schlafzimmer gestellt.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.
Offensichtlich ist einer von fünf Menschen auf dieser Welt ein Chinese.
Wir sind fünf Leute in unserer Familie, also muss einer von uns ein Chinese sein.
Es könnte theoretisch entweder meine Mutter oder mein Vater sein.
...Oder mein älterer Bruder Oswald....Oder mein jüngerer Bruder Ho-Chan-Chu.

...... Ich glaub' aber fast sicher, es ist Oswald!

 ::  _daTeiger_

----------


## wein4tler

TW, als Wiener kennst ja das Lied: Mein Bruada hat an Wassakopf und drauf an Kalabresa, und hätt er noch a Zöpfel dran, dann wara a Chinesa.

----------


## TeigerWutz

JOJO, DE CHINES'N   :: 

Des san sicha de Chines'n
drinnen in der Wödraumtsches'n!
Oda na, die Russ'n sans, de G'frasta
de Russ'n san's und damit basta.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

----------


## wein4tler

Deshalb bleiben die Pfaffen alle enthaltsam. Hahaha.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Durch einen Eintrag im FB, habe ich mich wieder an 'nen "Spruch" vom Peter Turrini erinnert:



 ::   TW

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.



Is a so! TW

----------


## TeigerWutz

Ka Witz! / Kein Witz!   :: 



 TW   :Amen:

----------


## Willi Wacker

...nun muss ich doch lachen 
wer hat da den ersten " Thanks " gedrückt  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz



----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## Enrico

Den hattest mal als Avatar, glaube ....

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Den hattest mal als Avatar, glaube ....


...nee, den hier

----------


## TeigerWutz



----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Verlassen zwei Taschendiebe ein Restaurant. 

"Hast du die goldene Uhr des Kellners gesehen?" 

"Nein, zeig mal her!".

----------


## Willi Wacker

...bin ja nich so der WitzTyp
aber heute irgendwo gehört

Streik
die Eisenbahn und die Prostituierten streiken
 alles steht...

----------


## wein4tler

Das nennt man einen Sicker-Witz. Hihihi.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Bleiben wir beim Thema Bordsteinschwalben....

Sarah kauft sich eine Perücke, schminkt sich und geht abends ihrem Mann entgegen.

An einer Ecke posiert sie und als er vorbeikommt, flötet sie: _"Na, Süßer, wie wäre es denn mit uns?"_

Da schaut er nur kurz und sagt: _"Hau bloß ab! Du erinnerst mich viel zu sehr an meine Alte!"_

----------


## TeigerWutz

.



Alt, aber gut!

----------


## Enrico



----------


## TeigerWutz

Ein Amerikaner war geschäftlich längere Zeit in China und war in dieser Zeit auch sexuell recht aktiv - allerdings ohne Kondom. Zurück in den Staaten wacht er eines Tages auf und sieht, dass sein bestes Stück mit grünen und violetten Bläschen übersät ist. 
Er sucht sofort einen Facharzt auf. Der Doktor hat so was auch noch nie gesehen. Er ordnet eine ganze Reihe von Tests an und bittet den Mann, in zwei Tagen zur Besprechung der Ergebnisse wieder zu kommen. 
Nach zwei Tagen sitzt ihm der Mann gegenüber und der Doktor sagt zu ihm: "Ich habe eine sehr schlechte Nachricht. Sie haben sich mit Mongolian VD infiziert. Eine extrem seltene Geschlechtskrankheit, von der wir in Amerika so gut wie nichts wissen." 
Der Mann ist perplex und sagt: "OK, dann geben Sie mir eine Spritze oder Medikamente, aber bringen Sie mich wieder auf Vordermann." 
Der Arzt: "Es gibt leider keine Medikamente, die das kurieren können. Es tut mir leid, aber wir müssen den Penis amputieren." 
Der Patient: "Das kommt überhaupt nicht in Frage, ich gehe zu einem anderen Arzt und hole mir eine zweite Meinung ein!" 
Der Arzt: "Tun Sie das, es ist Ihre Entscheidung, aber ich fürchte, Abschneiden ist die einzige Option, die Sie haben." 
Am nächsten Tag geht der Mann zu einem chinesischen Arzt und bittet ihn, mehr über dieses Desaster zu erzählen. 
Der Chinese untersucht den Penis und sagt: "Ah ja, es ist Mongolian VD, sehl sehl seltene Klankheit." 
Der Typ sagt ungeduldig: "Ja, ja, das weiß ich schon, aber was können wir dagegen tun? Mein amerikanischer Doktor meint, wir müssen amputieren." 
Der Chinese schüttelt den Kopf und lacht: "Dumme amelikanische Doktah, immel wollen opelielen und mehl Geld machen auf diese Alt. Wil müssen nicht amputielen." 
"Gott sei Dank", seufzt der Mann. 
"Ja", sagt der chinesische Arzt, 
"WALTE ZWEI WOCHEN, DANN FÄLLT VON SELBST AB!"

Tja, wer in China arbeitet   ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Tja, wer in DACH liiert ist ...  ::

----------


## wein4tler

*Das Busengedicht*

Beliebt ist bei der Männerwelt
ein schöner Busen, der gefällt,
der unsere Frauen herrlich ziert,
und immer wieder neu verführt.

Den Reizen, denen wir erliegen,
sobald wir sie zu fassen kriegen,
soll dies Gedicht gewidmet sein,
ganz gleich, ob diese groß, ob klein.

Wie launisch zeigt sich die Natur,
wenn sie gestaltet die Figur:
Da - lässt sie tolle Formen wippen,
dort - sieht man nichts, wie Haut und Rippen.

Weil's unterschiedlich groß geformt,
drum ist auch der BH genormt:
Von 1-12 ganz kurz und schlicht
so steigen Größe und Gewicht.

Ganz ungeeignet ist zum Schmusen
die Größe 1 der Mini-Busen.
Kein Wunder, dass so schnell ermüdet,
wer so ein flaches Weib behütet.

Bescheiden ist auch das Vergnügen,
in Busengröße 2 zu liegen.
Immerhin ist was zu finden,
man weiß, was vorne ist und hinten.

Bei Größe 3 wird's schon erträglich,
da hat man was, da wird's beweglich.
Und wenn dann ein Bikini dies umhüllt,
ergibt sich schon ein reizend Bild.

Bei Größe 4 und schlanken Hüften,
kann dich ein Weib sehr schnell vergiften
Du zappelst mit verwirrtem Sinne
wie ein Insekt im Netz der Spinne.

Welch Weib weiß nicht um ihre Trümpfe,
steht im BH bei ihr die fünfe.
Da bebt. vor Lust die Männerhand,
so ein Prachtstück hält umspannt.

Ein Mann, der nie in seinem Leben
durft' die Größe 6 bewegen,
der wurd vom Schicksal arg betrogen,
um den ging's Glück im großen Bogen.

Ein schöner Busen Größe 7
gibt Anstoß zu besonderen Trieben,
jagt Männer in die kühnsten Träume
wie Affen in die höchsten Bäume

Unbeschreiblich ist die Pracht
bei einem Busen Größe 8.
Wer solchen Weibes Gunst errungen
dem ist der große Wurf gelungen.

Die Größe 9 taugt nur fürs Bett
für den, der Kummer hat ist's nett
Hier kann er sein Gesicht vergraben
und stundenlang der Welt entsagen.

Bei Größe 10 da wird's beschwerlich
auch ist es nicht mehr ungefährlich,
beugt sich ne Frau mit solchem Busen
über den Mann bereit zum Schmusen.
Das Spiel mit Häkchen und mit Ösen
so schön es bei Größe 6 gewesen,
lustvoll spielend voller Feuer,
hier wird's zum echten Abenteuer.
Ist's letzte Häkchen endlich auf,
da nimmt das Schicksal seinen Lauf.
Aus dem vollen, prallen Mieder
stürzt es wie Lawinen nieder.
Umhüllt des Mannes Haupt im nu,
deckt Nase, Augen, Ohren zu.
So fühlt er sich ganz schnell bedroht
vom plötzlichen Erstickungstod.
Doch keiner ist bislang verdorben
und unter so viel Fleisch gestorben.
jedem ist es noch geglückt,
dass er das Licht der Welt erblickt.

Mit Größe 11 befreit von Hüllen
lässt sich 'ne ganze Bettstadt füllen-
Wie Hefeteig bei Hitzewellen
so sieht man's in die Kissen quellen.
Bekümmert sieht der Mann hier ein
Dass seine Hände viel zu klein,
zu hindern die befreiten Riesen
nicht über den Bettrand wegzufließen.

Bei 12 da wird es kolossal-ultra, super-maximal
Doch hört ihr Camping Freunde her:
Ist dieses Ding auch superschwer,
spart man im Urlaub doch viel Geld
denn der BH ersetzt das Zelt.

Die Größe 13 gibt es nicht-,
drum endet hier auch das Gedicht
mit einem Wort an euch ihr Frauen,
ihr wisst worauf die Männer schauen.

----------


## TeigerWutz



----------


## wein4tler

Eine Blondine sitzt im Flugzeug nach New York in der ersten Klasse. Sie hat aber nur ein Ticket für die Touristenklasse. Der Stewart bemüht sich sie hinaus zu bitten, aber sie geht nicht. Dann probiert es auch die Stewardess noch mal, aber wieder vergebens. Die sagt es dem Piloten. Dieser geht zum Sitzplatz und flüstert der Blondine etwas in Ohr. Diese steht sofort auf und verlässt die erste Klasse. 
"Was haben Sie ihr denn gesagt?", fragen die Flugbegleiter den Piloten neugierig. 
Der Pilot: "Ich habe ihr nur gesagt, dass die erste Klasse nach London fliegt."


Pilot: "Bratislava Tower, hier ist Oscar Oscar Kilo ILS 16"
Tower: "Oscar Oscar Kilo ILS16! Guten Tag, Landebahn 16 ist frei, Wind ist ruhig und übrigens, das HIER ist Wien Tower."
Pilot: "Bitte bestätigen, das ist NICHT Bratislava???"
Tower: "Sie können mir glauben: Hier ist Wien"
Pilot: "Wieso Wien? Warum? Wir wollen nach Bratislava und nicht nach Wien!"
Tower: "Oscar Oscar Kilo ILS16 , Roger. Brechen Sie den Landeanflug ab, drehen Sie nach links ab und steigen Sie auf 1500 Meter - nach Bratislava. - Ende."

Der Flugkapitän macht seine Durchsage und vergisst danach, das Mikro auszuschalten. “Jetzt trinke ich erstmal einen Kaffee, und dann vernasche ich die neue Stewardess.” Die Fluggäste hören natürlich alles mit. Die Stewardess rennt in Richtung Cockpit, da sagt eine ältere Dame: “Fräulein, sie brauchen sich doch nicht so zu beeilen, er wollte doch erst einen Kaffee trinken.”

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

----------


## wein4tler

Ein Tierarzt ist krank und lässt einen Humanmediziner kommen.
Fragt der Humanmediziner: "Na, mein lieber Kollege, wo tut’s denn weh?"
Schnauzt der Tierarzt: "Fragen Sie nicht, untersuchen Sie mich! Wenn eine Kuh krank ist, kann ich auch nicht fragen, wo’s weh tut."
Der Humanmediziner untersucht den Tierarzt, schreibt ein Rezept aus und sagt: "So, davon saufen Sie 3 mal am Tag 5 Eimer. Und wenn das nicht hilft, müssen wir notschlachten!"

Ein Tierarzt kommt auf einen Bauernhof und trifft dort aber nur die alte Großmutter des Bauern an.
Tierarzt: "Guten Tag, ich bin Tierarzt, und ich soll hier die Kuh künstlich besamen."
Die Großmutter: "Ja mein Junge, dann komm mal mit, dann zeig’ ich dir das."
Die Oma geht mit dem Tierarzt in den Kuhstall, und sagt: "So mein lieber Doktor, da drüben steht Gerda, die Kuh, und hier an dem Haken kannst du deine Hose aufhängen."

----------


## wein4tler

*So kann man sich irren.*

Eine junge Frau fährt mit ihrem Hund in der Straßenbahn und krault ihm ständig die Ohren.
Ein Mann, der das sieht sagt: "Ich würde gerne mit ihrem Hund tauschen!"
Darauf die Frau:"Das glaube ich kaum! Ich fahre mit ihm zum Tierarzt und lasse ihn kastrieren!"

*Drei Bauern sitzen auf einer Parkbank*. 

Sagt der Erste: "Meine Frau hat das doppelte Lottchen gelesen und hat Zwillinge bekommen."
Sagt der Zweite: "Das ist doch noch gar nichts. Meine Frau hat Schneewittchen und die sieben Zwerge gelesen und hat 
Siebenlinge bekommen."
Springt der Dritte plötzlich auf: "Tut mir leid - ich muss schnell nach Hause. Meine Frau liest gerade Ali Baba und die vierzig Räuber." 

Geht ein Staubsaugervertreter auf den Bauernhof. Er schüttet einen Sack Staub aus und 
sagt: "Alles was mein Staubsauger nicht aufsaugt, esse ich." 
Daraufhin die Bäuerin: "Ich hole ihnen gleich einen Löffel. Wir haben keinen Strom."

----------


## wein4tler

*Geschichte zum Geschlecht des Computers:*

Ein Spanischlehrer erklärte seiner Klasse, 
dass im Spanischen, anders als im Englischen, 
die Nomen entweder männlich oder weiblich sind.
'Haus' zum Beispiel, ist weiblich: 'la casa'. 
'Bleistift' wiederum ist männlich: 'el lapiz'.

Ein Student fragte: "Welches Geschlecht hat Computer?"

Anstatt einer Antwort teilte der Lehrer die Klasse in zwei Gruppen, hier Frauen und dort Männer
und beauftragte sie, selber zu überlegen, ob "Computer" männlich oder weiblich sei.
Jede Gruppe sollte dazu vier Gründe nennen, die ihre Ansicht unterstützten.

*Die Männergruppe* entschied, "Computer" sollte definitiv weiblichen Geschlechts sein 
('la computadora'), weil:

1. Niemand außer dem Erfinder versteht die innere Logik.
2. Die ursprüngliche Sprache, die Computer benutzen, 
    um sich mit anderen Computern zu verständigen, 
    ist für niemanden sonst zu verstehen.
3. Auch die klitzekleinsten Fehler 
    werden im Langzeitgedächtnis gespeichert 
    und für den späteren 'Gebrauch' aufgehoben.
4. Sobald du dich zu einer /m Computer 'bekannt' hast, 
    stellst du fest, dass du mindestens die Hälfte deines Gehalts 
    für Zubehör ausgeben musst. 

*Die Frauengruppe* dagegen entschied, dass Computer männlich sein sollte 
('el computador'), weil:

1. Um überhaupt irgend etwas damit zu machen, 
    muss man den Computer 'anmachen'.
2. Sie haben eine Menge 'auf dem Kasten', 
    aber können trotzdem nicht selber denken.
3. Sie sollen dir eigentlich bei der Lösung von Problemen helfen, 
    aber die Hälfte der Zeit sind sie selbst das Problem.
4. Sobald du dich für einen entschieden hast, 
    musst du feststellen, dass du, wenn du nur etwas länger gewartet hättest, 
    ein besseres Modell hättest bekommen können.

*Die Frauen gewannen!!*

----------


## schorschilia



----------


## Enrico

Den seine Frau sollte ich mir mal borgen [emoji3]

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ein Typ im Supermarkt in der Warteschlange an der Kasse sagt zur Kassiererin
: Hallo Fräulein , könnten sie bitte eine zweite Kasse auf machen 
die Kassiererin : meinen sie das bringt etwas wenn ich zwischen zwei Kassen hin und her springe ...

----------


## wein4tler

*Reklamation*

"Gratulation", sagte die Verkäuferin eines Sportartikelgeschäftes zu dem unzufriedenen Kunden, "Sie sind der erste Kunde der sich über einen kaputten Fallschirm beschwert."

*Ganzheitlich*

Ein Mann betritt eine Tierhandlung und fragt: "Wie viel kostet der Hund dort?"
Verkäuferin: "Er kostet 100 Euro."
Darauf der Mann: "Wie wäre es mit der Hälfte?"
Verkäuferin: "Tut mir Leid, wir verkaufen nur ganze Hunde." 

*Was es alles nicht gibt*

Eine Frau geht in Russland durchs Kaufhaus. 
Sie fragt eine Verkäuferin: "Sagen Sie mal, haben Sie hier *keine* Schuhe?"
Die freundliche Verkäuferin antwortet: "Keine Schuhe gibt es eine Etage tiefer, hier haben wir *keine* Hosen."

----------


## schorschilia

Bei Rot da musst Du stehen,
bei grün kannst Du gehen,
bist du ein Rentner,
dann mach es einfach umgekehrt.


Was ist der Unterschied zwischen 
Männern und Schweinen ?
Schweine werden nicht zu Männern
wenn sie besoffen sind.


Wenn Pornographie sexuelle Frustation heilt,
warum gibt man den hungernden keine Kochbücher?


man muss zwar nicht unbedingt dumm sein um hier zu arbeiten
aber es erleichtert die Sache ungemein.


Männer können trinken, ohne Durst zu haben..
Frauen können reden ohne ein Thema zu haben.


Gibst du Opi Opium, 
bringt Opium Opi um.

 ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

*Wie Kinder Dinge erklären:
*
•„Im Winter legen Hühner keine Eier, weil ihr Eierloch zufriert.“
(Hannes, 9 Jahre)

•„Was total lustig ist, mein Opa war mal der Papa von meiner Mama.“ 
(Tizian, 5 Jahre)

•„Mein Papa ist ein Spekulatius. Der verdient ganz viel Geld an der Börse.“ 
(Lilly, 5 Jahre)

•„Schwanger werden ist einfach. Dafür nimmt man so einen Papierstreifen und pinkelt drauf. Das ist alles.“ 
(Jana, 6 Jahre)

•„Butter wird immer aus Kühen gemacht. Andernfalls heißt es Margarine.“ 
(Victoria, 10 Jahre)

•„Im Fernsehen drücken die nur den Mund aufeinander, aber in echt muss man sich die Zunge im Mund herumschieben, sonst ist man nur botanische Freunde.“ 
(Ole, 8 Jahre)

•„Von den Löhnen wird immer viel Geld abgezogen, damit sich der Staat die Finanzämter leisten kann.“ 
(Svenja, 10 Jahre)

•„Heiraten ist gar nicht so schlimm. Ein bisschen Sex, aber sonst geht es...“ 
(Marlon, 6 Jahre)

•„Alle Fische legen Eier. Die russischen sogar Kaviar.“ 
(Maya, 7 Jahre)

•„Ich habe auch noch eine Schwester, die ist aber noch ziemlich neu.“ 
(Alicia, 4 Jahre)

•„Giraffen sehen zwar harmlos aus – sind es aber auch.“ 
(Liam, 6 Jahre)

•„Mama, in deinem Busen ist bestimmt noch Milch drin. Der hängt so runter.“ 
(Laurenz, 6 Jahre)

•„Bei uns hat jeder sein eigenes Zimmer, nur Papi nicht. Der muss immer bei Mami schlafen.“ 
(Nick, 5 Jahre)

•„Wenn ein Mann und eine Frau sich verlieben, lügen sie sich zuerst ein bisschen an, damit sie sich auch füreinander interessieren.“ 
(Michael, 10 Jahre)

•„Wenn eine Frau ein Baby bekommt, wird sie Gebärmutter.“
(Jasper, 5 Jahre)

•„Wenn ich groß bin, heirate ich gleich zwei Frauen. Eine auf Reserve.“ 
(Hannes, 6 Jahre)

•„Ich habe Locken. Papa hat Locken. Mama hat nur Haare.“ 
(Jasmin, 5 Jahre)

•„Wenn meine Eltern das nächste Mal sexen, schau ich zu. Ich will mal wissen, wie das geht.“ 
(Luisa, 7 Jahre)

•"Wenn man viele Erdnüsse isst, sieht die Wurst aus wie Snickers." 
(Finn, 7 Jahre)

•„Ich hätte gerne noch ein Brüderchen, aber meine Mutter nimmt immer Tampons.“ 
(Marlene, 9 Jahre)

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Der Ansturm deutscher Studenten macht unseren Medizinunis schwer zuschaffen.
Das Problem: Wir müssen deutsche Bewerber gleich behandeln wie die Österreicher.

*Die Lösung:*
Der Numerus austriacus medicinalis. Ein Eignungstest, der deutsche und
österreichische Bewerber mit völlig identischen Fragen aus dem praktischen
medizinischen Alltag konfrontiert. 
(Die dezente Heranziehung minimal identitätsstiftender Austriazismen muss
dabei erlaubt sein.)



Die Eignungstestfragen:

1. Ein wamperter Tschecherant steht blunznfett mit einer Eitrigen auf einem
Fensterbankl im Mezzanin. 
Sind notfallmedizinische Maßnahmen aus ärztlicher Sicht angezeigt?


2. Darf raunzendes Pflegepersonal scheanglnden Tachinierern ein Jaukerl
geben, während diese büseln?


3. Sie besuchen ein Wiener Kaffeehaus und geben sich als Medizinstudent/in im 1. Semester zu erkennen. Die korrekte Anrede durch den Ober lautet:
a. Herr/Frau Metzgerlehrling
b. Awezahrer & BAföG-Zutzler
c. Herr/Frau Doktor oder gleich Herr/Frau Medizinalrat.


4. Ein Zniachtl von einem Patienten verkutzt sich: Seine Birne sieht
plötzlich aus wie ein Paradeiser. 
Ist es korrekt, die Birne des Patienten
einzufaschen, sollte man ihm ein Pulverl geben oder reicht es, wenn er ein
gutes Papperl bekommt?


5. Wären die obgenannten Methoden geeigneter, wenn unser Patient statt dem Friedhofsjodler ein Schlagerl gehabt hätte?


7. Muss jemand mit marodem Beuschl, der fesch weitertschickt, den Löffel
abgeben?


8. Ein schaasaugerter Patient reißt einen Stern. Nach dem Buserer hat er
einen Dippel. Er hat einen ziemlichen Fetzen. Er speibt sich in der
Notaufnahme an. 
Kann zum Entfernen des Gespiebenen auch der Fetzen des
Patienten verwendet werden? Wenn nein - warum nicht?


9. Ein verwoadaglter, nicht assekurierter Strassenmusiker kommt mit der
Quetschn am Arm ins Spital. Die Quetschn wird nicht behandelt. Kann er mit
der Quetschn am nächsten Tag wieder musizieren?


10. Ein Chirurg darf nicht tramhappert sein, sondern muß bei seiner Hackn
aufpassen wie ein:
a. Schuhmacher(in)
b. Engelmacher(in)
c. Haftelmacher(in)


11. Unterm Bett eines Patienten liegt ein Lurch. Was tun sie?
a. Lassen sie die Station evakuieren und verständigen das amphibische
Institut.
b. Sie versuchen mit Hilfe des Patienten den Lurch zu fangen.
c. Sie rufen den Reinigungsdienst und lassen auch gleich den Nachtscheam
ausleeren 

Noch Fragen???

----------


## TeigerWutz

"We don't need no education" habe ich schon mal anders gehört....

Der „Rick“ Wright dreht sich im Grab um!!




Doch wie der Titel scho besagt: "Wir brauchen keine Ausbildung" 

TW
_____________________________

PS: Traute mich nicht solch ein Video in einen der Musik-Threads zu posten!
.....Zuviel Angst vor etwaigen Repressalien!

----------


## Willi Wacker

> _____________________________
> 
> PS: Traute mich nicht solch ein Video in einen der Musik-Threads zu posten!
> .....Zuviel Angst vor etwaigen Repressalien!


...moachst holt an eigenen auf, Wutzel
oda mit dem Weihochtsmann zamma 
moaglichtst in den öffentlichen Teil   ::  ::  :: 

getz dreht sich bestimmt ein Östereicher im Grab um......hehehe





wenn ich da in " Meinem " weiter machen solll
was eh niemanden interessiert hat
so will ich von mindestens 3 Leuten hören
- Willi mach  fettich - 
und aus Überzeugung, des Hörgenusses wegen....... nicht als Scheiss....
sonst vergessen wir das....dann spielts auch keine Rolle mehr
dann könnt ihr zu müllen  was der Klodeckel hergibt

ich weiss....manchmal bin ich unausstehlich  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Enrico



----------


## schorschilia

> getz dreht sich bestimmt ein Östereicher im Grab um......hehehe


Der Ludwig bestimmt nicht!




Eigentlich ein Witz sowas Gutes hier ein zustellen.  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

... Hab nun nicht gedrückt auf den thk.  Knopf...
Weil's mich schwermütig macht

----------


## wein4tler

Der Ludwig Hirsch war auch ein Schwermütiger und seine Lieder treffen tief ins Herz. Manche haben einen dunklen Humor, sehr makaber bis morbid. Die Parkanlage "Große Sperlgasse" im 2. Wiener Gemeindebezirk wurde offiziell nach ihm, Ludwig-Hirsch-Platz benannt.

----------


## schorschilia

> ... Hab nun nicht gedrückt auf den thk.  Knopf...Weil's mich schwermütig macht


ich hoffe schwer, dass nicht *ich* jener war der dich schwermütig *ge*macht hat.  :: 
Ansonsten; hab die erste Vinyl 1979 gepostet - 5 LP hab ich von ihm - mag den Typ, seine Melancholie....hat aber auch ganz tolle Lieder mit viel Witz aber auch wie wein4tler schrieb..




> Manche haben einen dunklen Humor, sehr makaber bis morbid.


....Das mit der Parkanlage habe ich nicht gewusst. Danke.



Selbst; war schon immer ein Schwermütiger,......




> ich weiss....manchmal bin ich unausstehlich


siehst du Willi; jeder hat ne Macke......



Des Lied mog i.... (sorry für die "schlechte" Übersetzung" ::  )

----------


## Willi Wacker

....geahnt hab ich's
am 24.11.2011 verstarb Hirsch in Wien
er setzte seinem Leben selbst ein Ende

----------


## Willi Wacker

...nun wollte ich aber auch noch wissen wie er es gemacht hat

: Der 65-Jährige stürzte sich aus dem zweiten Stock eines Wiener Krankenhauses. 

*"I lieg am Ruckn"*

----------


## Willi Wacker

..irgendwie passt das folgende

* Dead Man*...ein Film mit *Johnny Depp*....Filmusik von *Neil Young* -

...zuerst eine melankolische akustikgitarre
dann schlägt's ein ..elektrisch..und wird bedrohend 
der Tod kommt näher 
am Ende liegt er auf dem Rücken...im Boot und starrt in den Himmel

*achtung* : einige Filmszenen ..... nix für schwache Nerven

----------


## wein4tler

Eine Frau kommt mit geschwollenem Gesicht zum Arzt und sagt: "Herr Doktor, was soll ich nur tun? Mein Mann schlägt mich immer, wenn er vom Trinken nach Hause kommt."
Der Arzt rät: "Kochen Sie sich einfach einen Kamillentee und gurgeln sie diesen, wenn ihr Mann nach Hause kommt. Gurgeln Sie bis er eingeschlafen ist. Und in einem Monat kommen Sie bitte zum Kontrollbesuch."
Bei der Kontrolle ist sie überglücklich. "Herr Doktor", sagt sie, "Ihr Rat hat Wunder gewirkt! Mein Mann hat mich seitdem ich den Kamillentee gurgle nicht einmal geschlagen!"
Da meint der Arzt: "Wußte ich's doch! Es war nicht der Alkohol, sondern ihr freches Mundwerk …“


Ein Gymnasiallehrer, ein Realschullehrer und ein Sonderschullehrer verlieren bei einer Alkoholkontrolle ihren Führerschein. Verzweifelt versuchen sie, die Polizeibeamten auf dem Revier gnädig zu stimmen.
Als erster versucht es der Gymnasiallehrer, da er der Klügste der Kollegen ist. Aber nach 10 Minuten kommt er wieder heraus und sagt: "Es hat keinen Sinn. Sie geben uns die Führerscheine nicht wieder."
Als nächster versucht es der Realschullehrer, aber auch er kommt nach 10 Minuten mit hängendem Kopf heraus und sagt: "Keine Chance".
Schließlich geht der Sonderschullehrer hinein. Nach 5 Minuten kommt er strahlend mit den drei Führerscheinen in der Hand aus dem Polizeirevier.
Seine Kollegen sind begeistert und fragen ihn, wie er das denn geschafft habe. Daraufhin der Sonderschullehrer: "Ach, das war eigentlich gar kein Problem. Die sind alle bei mir in die Klasse gegangen.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.
Von Peter Turrini:

*Im Sommer*

Im Sommer
steckten sich die Freunde 
meines älteren Bruders
Tannenzapfen in die Badehose
und stolzierten damit
vor den verschämt wegschauenden Mädchen
auf und ab.
Dieser Betrug flog auf
als ich mir
zwei Tannenzapfen 
in die Badehose steckte.


LG TW

----------


## wein4tler

Hahaha. Da hat wohl Turrini im Biologie-Unterricht geschlafen.

----------


## wein4tler

Hoppeln zwei Hasen nach China. 
Sagt der eine zum anderen: "Wir hätten Stäbchen mitnehmen sollen, hier fallen wir auf mit unseren Löffeln."

Warum ist der Osterhase das ärmste Tier der Welt? 
Er trägt den Schwanz hinten rum, muss seine Eier verstecken und darf nur einmal im Jahr kommen.

Auf dem Hühnerhof ist Hochbetrieb. Ostern steht vor der Tür. In einer kleinen Arbeitspause kommen zwei Hennen ins Gespräch. 
Sagt die eine Henne: "Nanu, Sie legen ja kugelrunde Eier!" Meint die andere Henne: "Ja ja, das ist ein Spezialauftrag vom Golfklub."

----------


## TeigerWutz



----------


## wein4tler

Man braucht nicht mehr zum Hausarzt gehen, denn es gibt da einen Diagnose-Computer im neuen Lidl-Markt.
Du gibst einfach eine Urinprobe ein und der Computer sagt dir, was du hast und was du dagegen tun sollst.
Der braucht dafür nur zehn Sekunden und es kostet zehn Euro."
Also pinkelt ein Kunde in ein kleines Glas, und bringt dies zu Lidl.
Er wirft 10 Euro ein und der Computer verlangt die Urinprobe.
Er schüttet sie in den Trichter der Maschine und wartet.
Zehn Sekunden später druckt der Computer das Resultat: "Sie haben einen Tennisarm.
Baden Sie ihren Schniedel in warmem Wasser und vermeiden Sie anstrengende Tätigkeiten.
Sie werden sehen es wird innerhalb von zwei Wochen besser. Herzlichen Dank für Ihren Einkauf bei Lidl."

Am Abend, immer noch erstaunt über die neue Technologie, beginnt der Kunde sich zu fragen, ob man den Computer überlisten könnte.
Er mischt etwas Leitungswasser, eine Stuhlprobe seines Hundes, Urin seiner Frau und der Tochter, sowie etwas Sperma von sich selbst.
Damit eilt er zurück zu Lidl, gespannt auf das Resultat.
Er wirft wiederum 10 Euro ein, leert sein Gemisch in den Trichter und wartet.
Der Computer druckt folgendes aus:
1. Ihr Leitungswasser ist zu hart. Sie müssen Entkalker bei mischen.
2. Ihr Hund hat einen Bandwurm. Geben Sie ihn mit Anti-Wurmtabletten und verabreichen Sie ihm Spezialfutter.
3. Ihre Tochter nimmt Kokain. Bringen Sie sie in eine Entziehungskur.
4. Ihre Frau ist schwanger. Zwillinge. Sie sind nicht der Vater. Besorgen Sie sich einen Anwalt.
5. Wenn Sie nicht aufhören zu onanieren, wird der Tennisarm nie besser!
Herzlichen Dank für Ihren Einkauf bei Lidl!
Lidl lohnt sich.

----------


## Willi Wacker

......  ::  :: 
Wird doch niemand aus dem Forum sein

----------


## wein4tler

Vor dem Bundeskanzleramt stürzt ein Pensionist.
Zufällig kommt Bundeskanzler Kurz vorbei und hilft dem Mann aufzustehen.
"Jetzt müssen sie mich aber bei der nächsten Wahl wieder wählen", meinte der Kanzler zum Pensionisten.
Darauf der Pensionist:"Herr Kurz, ich bin auf den Rücken gefallen. Nicht auf den Kopf!"

----------


## wein4tler

So stirbt man standesgemäß:

1. Der Gärtner beißt ins Gras.
2. Der Maurer springt von der Schippe.
3. Der Koch gibt den Löffel ab.
4. Der Turner verreckt.
5. Den Elektriker trifft der Schlag.
6. Der Pfarrer segnet das Zeitliche.
7. Der Spachtelfabrikant kratzt ab.
8. Der Schaffner liegt in den letzten Zügen.


Wie nennt man Menschen, die auch Montags gute Laune haben? 
Rentner!

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

----------


## wein4tler

Im Wiener Regierungsviertel wird eine gut gekleidete Frau von einem maskierten Mann überfallen und mit einer Pistole bedroht. 
Der Mann: „Das ist ein Überfall! Gib mir Dein Geld! Schnell!" 
Die Frau ist zwar erschrocken, reagiert aber dann empört: „Das können und dürfen Sie nicht machen! Ich bin Nationalratsabgeordnete!“ 
„Wenn das so ist“, antwortete der nun sichtlich verärgerte Räuber, „dann gib mir nun *"mein"* Geld!“

----------


## wein4tler

*Witz zum Tag des Bademeisters*

Gehen drei ältere Damen - 60, 70 und 80 Jahre ins Schwimmbad. 
Sie schwimmen ihre Runden. Nach einer Stunde kommt die 60-Jährige aus dem Becken. 
Sagt der Bademeister: "Respekt, gnädige Frau, sie haben eine erstklassige Kondition." 
"Ja", sagt diese, "ich habe mal die Bronzemedaille bei Olympia gewonnen." 
Nach zwei Stunden kommt die 70-Jährige aus dem Wasser. 
Sagt der Bademeister: "Gnädige Frau, sie haben aber eine Top-Kondition, unglaublich." 
"Tja", sagt diese, "ich habe mal die Silbermedaille bei Olympia gewonnen."
Nach drei Stunden kommt schließlich die 80-Jährige aus dem Wasser. 
"Oh mein Gott", sagt der Bademeister, "sie haben bestimmt die Goldmedaille bei Olympia gewonnen?"
"Quatsch nicht Junge", sagt die 80-Jährige, "ich war lange Jahre Prostituierte in Venedig und war für die Hausbesuche zuständig."

----------


## TeigerWutz



----------


## TeigerWutz

Zum Thema Zweideutigkeit:

Peter ruft mitten in der Nacht den Portier seines Hotels an: _"Ich habe eine Maus in meinem Zimmer, was nun?"_

Darauf der Portier: _"Das macht nichts, die Dame kann sich morgen noch anmelden!"_


passt! TW

----------


## wein4tler

Ein Vater und sein kleiner Sohn machen eine Radtour. Fährt der Sohn plötzlich über eine Biene. 
Sagt der Papa: "Jetzt gibt es einen Monat keinen Honig." 
Eine Weile später fährt der Vater mit dem Rad über einen Vogel. 
Darauf der Sohn zum Papa: "Sagst du es Mama, oder soll ich es ihr sagen?"


Er streichelt ihren schönen Körper und sagt: "Ich liebe deine Berge und Täler." 
Woraufhin sie entgegnet: "Und wenn in dem Tal nicht langsam mal geackert wird, werde ich das Land verpachten!"

----------


## wein4tler

Es ist interessant, wie in den verschiedenen Sprachen der Welt, für Hunde andere Laute geformt werden. 
In den USA macht der Hund "Woof Woof", in Deutschland "Wau Wau", in Tschechien "Haff Haff", in Holland "Blaf Blaf" und in China "Bruzzel Bruzzel".

Ein alter Opa erzählt einem anderen: Ich fühle mich neu geboren wie ein KInd. Kaum Haare auf dem Kopf, keine Zähne im Mund und in die Hose pinkel ich auch.

Die liebe Frau zu ihrem zur Zeit arbeitslosen Mann: ,,Hier in der Zeitung steht, dass die die Polizei einen Mann sucht, der Frauen belästigt. Wäre das nichts für dich?"

Eine wohlbeleibte Dame im Kaufhaus: "Ich hätte gerne einen Badeanzug, der meine Fettpölsterchen kaschiert". 
Die Verkäuferin: "Schlafsäcke finden Sie im 3. Stock".

Ein Haifisch-Vater und sein Haifisch-Sohn unterhalten sich: 
Haifisch-Papa: "Wenn du einen Menschen im Wasser siehst, dann musst du ihn erst ein paar Mal umkreisen bevor du ihn essen kannst. " 
„Aber Papa, warum muss ich den Menschen umkreisen. Kann ich den nicht sofort essen?“ 
Der wohlmeinende Rat des Vaters:"Ich denke das könntest du, aber dann ist noch die ganze Scheisse drin."

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.
HE-MAN - (ผู้ชายหี...quasi)   ::

----------


## wein4tler

Zwei Thailänder, Aek und Sompon, treffen sich nach einiger Zeit wieder einmal. Fragt Aek: „Sag Sompon, hast Du nun endlich deinen Führerschein?" 
Sompon schüttelt seinen Kopf und antwortet: "Mai, mai, ich bin wieder durchgefallen.“
Fragt Aek weiter: "Warum durchgefallen?“
Sompon: "Na ja, ich bin da so in der Stadt gefahren, dann kam ein Kreisverkehr, da stand ein Schild auf dem "30" stand und dann bin ich da 30 mal rundherum gefahren." 
Aek: "Ja, ich verstehe und?" 
Sompon: "Dann war ich durchgefallen!“
Aek darauf irritiert: "Hattest Du Dich verzählt…?"

Ein Urlauber will nach Bangkok. Das Fräulein im Reisebüro fragt ihn: „Möchten Sie über Amman oder über Abu Dhabi fliegen?“
Darauf der Mann: „Weder noch. Nur über Weihnachten."

----------


## wein4tler

Zwei alte Omas treffen sich im Café. -
Auf einmal sagt die eine: „Du, ich glaube du hast da ein Zäpfchen im linken Ohr.” -
Ganz erschrocken nimmt die andere das Zäpfen aus dem Ohr, starrt es kurz an und sagt: „Oh danke, dass du mich darauf aufmerksam gemacht hast. Ich glaube, ich weiß jetzt auch, wo ich mein Hörgerät finden kann".

Ich versuche seit Wochen Geld, welches ich meiner Frau für eine Schönheits-OP geliehen habe wiederzubekommen. Das blöde ist nur, ich weiß nicht, wie sie jetzt aussieht.

Und weil die Schule wieder begonnen hat:
Die Lehrerin zeigt Fritzchen einen Schmetterling und fragt: „Na, Fritzchen! Was ist das für ein Schmetterling.” -
Dieser erwidert: „Das ist ein Zitronenfalter.”-
Darauf sagt die Lehrerin: „Ach Fritzchen, Zitronenfalter sind doch nicht grün.” 
Da sagt Fritzchen: „Vielleicht ist er ja noch nicht reif.

----------


## wein4tler

*Witze zum heutigen Tag der Schokolade*

Zwei Tafeln Schokolade fallen die Treppe hinunter.
Sagt die Eine: "Au weiha, ich hab mir ein paar Rippen gebrochen!"
Darauf die Andere: "Scheiße, und ich bin voll auf die Nüsse gefallen!"

Fährt eine junge Frau mit einem Sportwagen auf einer Landstraße. Als sie zwei trampende Nonnen sieht, nimmt sie sie mit.
Sagt die eine Nonne: "Sie haben aber eine schöne Pelzjacke!"
Meinte die Frau: "Hat mich nur eine Liebesnacht gekostet!"
Sagt die andere Nonne: "Und was für ein schickes Auto sie haben!"
Meint die Frau: "Hat mich nur zehn Liebesnächte gekostet!"
So geht das eine ganze Weile. Irgendwann sagt die eine Nonne zu der 
anderen: "Da hat uns der Bischof ganz schön reingelegt mit nur einer Tafel Schokolade!"

----------


## wein4tler

Auf dem Friedhof wird ein Herzspezialist beerdigt. Der Sarg steht vor einem riesigen, überdimensionalem Herz. 
Der Pfarrer hält seine Rede. Als er fertig ist und alle Abschied genommen haben, klappt das Herz auf, der Sarg 
rollt hinein und das Herz klappt zu. In diesem Augenblick fängt ein Trauergast laut an zu lachen. 
Fragt ihn sein Nachbar:"Warum lachen Sie denn?"
Der Trauergast:"Ich musste an meine Beerdigung denken ..."
Der Nachbar:"Was gibt es da zu lachen?"
Der Trauergast:"Ich bin Gynäkologe ..."

Tarnübung bei der Bundeswehr. 
Meier steht als Baum verkleidet still und starr auf einer Grünfläche.
Nach einiger Zeit kommt der Ausbildner zur Inspektion vorbei und sagt: "Gefreiter Meier, Sie haben sich bewegt!“
Darauf er: "Wieso? Das kann gar nicht sein. Als der Hund mir an's Bein pinkelte, hab ich mich nicht bewegt."
"Als mir das Liebespaar ein Herz in den Hintern ritzte, hab ich mich nicht bewegt."
"Erst als dann noch die zwei Eichhörnchen meine Hosenbeine hochgeklettert sind und das eine zum anderen 
sagte: "Die zwei Haselnüsse essen wir jetzt und den Tannenzapfen nehmen wir mit", erst da habe ich mich bewegt!“

----------


## TeigerWutz

Aktuell...



...aus der Kategorie "Witze, mit und ohne Bart"  :Großes Lächeln:

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Kennst Du den Unterschied zwischen einer Katze und einem Keks? 

*Dann tunke Du doch mal eine Katze in den Kakao!*

LG TW

----------


## TeigerWutz



----------


## TeigerWutz

Nach Corona...

----------


## wein4tler

*Der Weinkenner*
Bei einem Weinhändler war der „Wein-Verkoster“ oder Önologe gestorben und er suchte daher eine neue Arbeitskraft.
Ein Alkoholiker, dreckig und ungepflegt, stellte sich bei ihm vor.
Der Weinhändler überlegte, wie er den wohl wieder los werden könne. Er gab ihm ein Glas Wein zum Testen.
Der Alkoholiker kostete und meinte: " Muskateller, 3 Jahre alt, gereift in großen Fässern, keine gute Qualität".
"Stimmt," sagte der Chef.
Noch ein Glas ....
Der Mann:“Das ist ein Cabernet, 8 Jahre alt, gereift bei 8 Grad, braucht noch 3 Jahre bis er super schmeckt !"
„Korrekt,“ stimmte der Weinbauer zu.
Das dritte Glas folgte...
"Das ist ein Pinot Blanc Champagne, sehr exklusive !", sagte der Penner.
Der Chef war überrascht, konnte es gar nicht glauben, und warf seiner jungen Sekretärin einen Blick zu.
Sie verließ das Zimmer und kommt mit einem Weinglas, gefüllt mit Urin wieder.
Der Penner probierte und stellte fest:
"Sie ist blond, 26 Jahre alt, im 3. Monat schwanger. Und wenn ich diesen Job hier nicht kriege, erzähle ich jedem, wer der Vater ist !”

*Das Leistungsprinzip:*
Eine Büffelherde bewegt sich nur so schnell wie der langsamste Büffel. Wenn die Herde gejagt wird, sind es die schwächsten und langsamsten ganz hinten, die zuerst getötet werden. Diese natürliche Selektion ist gut für die Herde als Ganzes, da sich ihre allgemeine Geschwindigkeit und die Gesundheit durch regelmäßige Auslese verbessern. Auch das menschliche Gehirn kann nur so schnell arbeiten, wie die langsamsten Gehirnzellen. Wie wir alle wissen, werden durch die übermäßige Einnahme von Alkohol Gehirnzellen abgetötet, aber natürlich sind es die langsamsten und schwächsten, die es zuerst erwischt.
*FAZIT:* Regelmäßige Einnahme von Alkohol befreit das Gehirn von schwachen und langsamen Gehirnzellen und macht es so zu einer schnellen und effizienten Maschine. Das ist auch der Grund, warum man sich nach ein paar Bier immer für wesentlich schlauer hält. So in dem Sinne, gehe ich bald wieder Gehirn aufräumen.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Leidiges Thema....

----------


## TeigerWutz

::

----------


## TeigerWutz

...und andere Witze

----------


## TeigerWutz

::

----------


## schorschilia

2 Männer im Bus:

Kann es sein, dass sie onanieren?"

Sein Gegenüber: Ja- stört es?

Er:
Nein, aber sie müssen jetzt ihren nehmen, ich steige an der nächsten Haltestelle aus.

----------


## schorschilia

...und wenn dann das Blut in das Gehirn "schießt" kann es schon sein, dass man Überlegungen macht wie....

----------


## TeigerWutz

::

----------


## rampo

Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Eh schon älter, aber heute wiedergefunden...

Auto-Sprachsteuerung im Isaan  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz



----------


## wein4tler

Zwei Rentner-Ehepaare sind mit dem Auto auf der Autobahn unterwegs und fahren nicht mehr als 81 km / h. 
Ein Polizist hält das Auto an.
Der Opa, der fährt fragt: "Waren wir zu schnell?"
Darauf der Polizist: "Nein, aber warum fahren Sie so langsam?"
Opa: "Darf man schneller fahren?"
Polizist: "Ich denke 100 km / h kann man ruhig fahren."
Opa: "Aber auf dem Schild steht A81."
Polizist: "Ja, und? Was meinen Sie?"
Opa: "Na, da darf ich doch nur 81 km / h fahren."
Polizist: "Nein, das ist doch nur die Nummer der Autobahn."
Opa: "Ach so. Danke für den Hinweis."
Der Polizist schaut auf die Rückbank des Autos und sieht zwei steif sitzende Omis mit weit aufgerissenen Augen und unendlich großen Pupillen. Da fragt der Polizist fürsorglich die beiden Rentner: "Was ist denn mit den zwei hinten los? Ist den Damen nicht gut?"
Da sagt der andere Opa: "Doch, doch. Wir kommen nur von der B252."

----------


## schorschilia

...und wenn dann der "Arbeitsaufwand" von Erfolg "gekrönt" ist; gut zu Wissen, ......

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Hab' da einen Deutschen Witz (frei-dialekt) übersetzt!  ::  



Original

LG TW

----------


## wein4tler

Die beiden sind wahrscheinlich schon sehr lange verheiratet. Hihihi.

----------


## wein4tler

Wie heisst die Unterhose auf Türkisch? - Gülle-hülle.
Wie nent man einen Delphin mit Unterhose? - Flipper

----------


## Enrico

Ich bin gestern Abend, kurz vor Ladenschluss, noch schnell mit dem Fahrrad zu Edeka um eine Flasche Jack Daniels zu kaufen. An der Kasse gab es keine Tüten für 15 Cent mehr, sondern nur noch Jutebeutel für 1,50 Euro. Da meine Exfreundin Ute hieß und ich deshalb keine Jutebeutel mehr benutze, nahm ich die Flasche einfach so mit und legte sie vorne in meinen männlichen Fahrradkorb. Als ich mir während der Heimfahrt die Flasche so ansah, kam mir urplötzlich er Gedanke, dass wenn ich mit dem Fahrrad stürzte, doch sicher auch die Flasche zerbräche.
Also hielt ich an und trank die Flasche lieber gleich aus.
Und Leute, was soll ich euch sagen, die Endscheidung war goldrichtig.
Denn auf dem Heimweg bin ich dann tatsächlich mehrfach mit dem Fahrrad gestürzt.
Tja, wieder einmal alles richtig gemacht.

----------


## wein4tler

Sagte neulich meine Hausärztin zu mir:"Lassen Sie mal für 2 Wochen das Bier weg und beobachten Sie ob die Beschwerden besser werden. Dann wissen wir es lag am Alkohol."
Mein Gegenvorschlag:"Oder ich trink einfach noch mehr und schau ob's schlimmer wird?"

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

----------


## TeigerWutz

-

----------


## schorschilia

Steht ein kleines Mädchen mit seinem neuen Mountainbike an der Ampel. Da kommt ein Polizist zu Pferd angeritten und fragt: 
"Na, mein Mädchen, hast du das Fahrrad vom Christkind bekommen?" Das Mädchen antwortet: "Ja, habe ich." 
Darauf der Polizist: "Entschuldige, aber ich muss dir leider 20 Euro abnehmen. Sag dem Christkind nächstes Jahr, es soll dir ein Bike 
mit Reflektoren schenken, okay?" 
Das Mädchen schaut traurig zu Boden, hebt den Kopf und schaut zum Polizisten hoch: 
"Haben Sie das Pferd auch vom Christkind bekommen?" Der Polizist überlegt kurz und nickt dann. 
Darauf das  Mädchen: "Na, dann sagen sie dem Christkind nächstes Jahr, das Arschloch kommt hinten hin und nicht oben drauf."

----------


## TeigerWutz



----------

